# Knitting Tea Party - 18th to 20th November



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)

It's 11:00p.m. GMT on Friday evening in London, it's Saturday morning in New Zealand and Australia, it's cocktail hour in New York and in Los Angeles it's nearly Teatime!

_Bonfire Season_ ends this weekend, I've had my own fireworks tonight to celebrate my birthday yesterday and I'll be up to yet more pyromaniacal fun in Sussex tomorrow night before I put my smuggler costume away for another year.

I hope everybody will enjoy this week's Tea Party and join in with lots of news about what you're up to, great receipts and lots of pretty pictures. I noticed a thread about radishes earlier in the week, I love them because nothing goes to waste, the leaves have a great peppery taste and go well in Winter salads, I keep some growing on my window-sill and add them to other leaves. Radish tops also make great soup, ideal for outside activities at this time of year, so I thought it would be a good way to start this week's party.

Enjoy!
Dave

*Radish Top Soup*

_Ingredients:_
1 tbs (15ml) olive oil
1 medium onion, roughly chopped
12 oz (340g) potatoes, roughly diced
6 oz (170 g) raw radish greens
1 imp. pint (1.2 US pints/570ml) chicken or vegetable stock
4 tbs (2 imp. fl. oz/60ml) double cream (US = heavy cream)
3-4 radishes, thinly sliced

_Method:_
Saute the onion in the oil in a large saucepan over a medium heat until softened. Stir in the potatoes and radish tops, coating them with the oil. Pour in the stock and bring the mixture to the boil. Reduce the heat and simmer, covered, for 30 minutes.

Allow the mixture to cool slightly, transfer to a blender or food processor and blend until smooth.

Return the mixture to the saucepan, mix in the heavy cream and heat to just below boiling. Serve immediately, garnished with radish slices.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I must say hi just to get in first! This must be why I hadn't received an annoucement yet that it had started- went hunting to find it. It's 9.35 Saturday morning here- and I am trying to decide what to do with myself. I found out recently about the Handknitters Guild of SA- They meet today thought I might go and visit. see what they are like. Always like talking with other knitters. Not sure what time they meet. I was told one time, which is also on their card I was given, but their website has a different time (only an hours difference and I can always have a coffee while I wait). Oh well I will sort myself out I'm sure if I decide to go. Need to work out what to buy for food before I leave as I will shop on the way home assuming I go. This in one recipe I will ignore Dave- not all that fond of radishes. Just had another look- maybe it would be good! Maybe not the cream when I am trying to lose weight.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Good afternoon! I have a pork roast in the slow cooker...we will eat some tonight and the rest will be made into tamales this weekend. They take some time to make, but yum! Please don't ask for a recipe...there are some good ones online, however. 

Knitting goes on! I finished the two ruffle scarves I wanted to make, though it was not fun...and I won't use that yarn again. Now, I'm just going to keep working on the gifts I have yet to finish--have to check my list and see what is left. For me, after the holidays or after I'm done, whichever comes first, I WILL finish that Edwina shawl. LOL I have some other ideas lurking in the back of my brain, too (hope they don't get lost in all that empty space!), but on the agenda tonight is my sister's color changing scarf. It should be interesting!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good evening, everyone! Finished the last of my turkey dishcloths! Of course, I've said that before and my DD always has someone else she wants to give one to! I enjoy it, so I don't care. I'm ready to turn the heel on my socks, but with everything in chaos, haven't started yet. Anxious to read all the posts this weekend. Hope everyone is feeling fine and ready for an awesome tea party!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I must say hi just to get in first! This must be why I hadn't received an annoucement yet that it had started- went hunting to find it. It's 9.35 Saturday morning here- and I am trying to decide what to do with myself. I found out recently about the Handknitters Guild of SA- They meet today thought I might go and visit. see what they are like. Always like talking with other knitters. Not sure what time they meet. I was told one time, which is also on their card I was given, but their website has a different time (only an hours difference and I can always have a coffee while I wait). Oh well I will sort myself out I'm sure if I decide to go. Need to work out what to buy for food before I leave as I will shop on the way home assuming I go. This in one recipe I will ignore Dave- not all that fond of radishes. Just had another look- maybe it would be good! Maybe not the cream when I am trying to lose weight.


Do let us know what it's like and whether you meet any nice people there.

You can actually add a little semi-skimmed milk to the soup instead of cream, it's not quite as nice, but it is easier to drink in a mug!

Here's a nice dish that's easy to cook, it also works well with cod if you prefer:

*Roast Salmon with Potatoes and Olives*
_Serves: 4

Ingredients:_

4 salmon fillets
2 lemons cut into wedges
3 garlic cloves (crushed)
1 lb (450g) small new potatoes (halved)
3 tbsp (45ml) olive oil
4 sprigs thyme
3 oz (85g) pitted green olives.

_Method:
Preheat the oven to 350degF/180degC/Regulo 4_

Place the lemon, onions, garlic and potatoes in an oven-proof dish and drizzle with the oil, then add the thyme and season with salt and black pepper. Roast uncovered for 35 minutes.

Add the fish and olives to the pan and return to the oven for 15 minutes until the fish is cooked.

I had it for lunch to-day!
Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Happy Belated Birthday, Dave!! I hope the boys get together and make you a birthday cake.

John would like your soup; he loves his radishes.

Spending the weekend alone except for my kitten. DH has gone to Virginia Beach for a cribbage tournament so the house will be quiet. Maybe I can get some reading done. Will post a couple of my favorite cookie recipes later on.


----------



## PatSam (Jul 30, 2011)

I monitor the tea party regularly but have only commented a few times. Being of English heritage (my father emigrated to the US in 1919 at the age of 18) I do so enjoy your comments, recipes etc. Dave. Even tho my mom was not English we grew up with quite a few English traditions. I had the privilege of visiting England in 1996 with my brother and our two cousins. We rented a car (cousin Joe did a super job of driving). We landed at Gatwick and motored a circuitous route from Dover north as far as Gretna Green back down thru the Lake District. Dad lived in Cleatamoor. (My DIL's mother lives in Derby.) Loved the Cotswolds. We stayed in Bed & Breakfasts the entire trip. Ended up with three days in London just up the street from Victoria Station. What a wonderful memory.


----------



## PatSam (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh, by the way, that's me in the avatar with my son, grandson & great grandson.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm one step forward- I've worked out what to eat for the next week. Might see what radishes are like- if you have posted a recipe using them it is probably the wrong season here. (my notification of this came through while I was writing my first post). I remember how much harder it was to ring people in Australia at this time of the year because of the big time difference. Much easier when UK summer time.
Yesterday was hot -37 (high nineties), today it is cool and raining- they have been threatening rain for most of the week but it looks like it is coming (well it is raining now, but yet to see if will be enough to register. Indeed it has stopped already, but very early in the day yet.
I often use low fat evaporated milk in place of cream- tastes creamier than low fat milk but nowhere near as bad as cream.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Happy Belated Birthday, Dave!! I hope the boys get together and make you a birthday cake.
> 
> John would like your soup; he loves his radishes.
> 
> Spending the weekend alone except for my kitten. DH has gone to Virginia Beach for a cribbage tournament so the house will be quiet. Maybe I can get some reading done. Will post a couple of my favorite cookie recipes later on.


Thanks Doris, I made the cake, but I did get a very unusual egg cup for my collection and a very nice pipe-rack they'd made between them.

Dave


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's 11:00p.m. GMT on Friday evening in London, it's Saturday morning in New Zealand and Australia, it's cocktail hour in New York and in Los Angeles it's nearly Teatime!
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday Dave. Hello everyone. Hadn't thought of growing raddishs on the window sill, must try that.

I'm up to my ears in painting the house. My friends say keeping talking or Pug will either paint you or put a big pile of fertilise around you and plant you in the garden.

Had trouble getting the Tea Party have been looking for 2 days.

Enjoy your weekend

Pug


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dave.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's time to start the christmas baking - here is a cookie recipe for you.
1-1/4 cups butter flavor crisco (use all just butter or applesauce
1-1/2 cups firmly packed brown sugar
1 cup granulated sugar
3 eggs
1-1/4 cups crunchy peanut butter
4-1/2 cups rolled oats
2t baking soda
1 cup semisweet chocolate bits (i add the whole bag)
1 cup butterscotch flavored chips (again - the whole bag)
1 cup chopped walnuts
heat over to 350 degrees
combine shortening, brown sugar and granulated sugar in large bowl. beat at medium speed until well-blended.
beat in eggs
add peanut butter and beat until well-blended.
combine oats and baking soda and stir into shortening mixture with spoon. stir in chips and nuts until blended.
drop by rounded teaspoonfuls 2" apart on ungreased baking sheet. i love parchment paper and use it for everything - including these cookies.
Bake one sheet at a time 10-11 minutes until lightly browned. DO NOT OVERBAKE. Remove to cooling racks.
a note to myself in the cookbook said to bake these high in the oven turning 180 half way through baking time


i have been very sad yesterday and today. i think i relayed the news that heidi was going to have a baby in april. she lost the baby today - a little boy. how much i want to shield my children from this kind of pain. there are so many people that should already be dead - it just doesn't seem fair but then life isn't always fair - is it? please remember heidi in your thoughts and prayers - she is such a gentle soul and is taking this very hard.

sam


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, so sorry to hear about your daughter. My thoughts and prayers are with you, Heidi and her family.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sam, I am so sorry for you and mostly for Heidi. The little one was not meant to live here on earth but that does not stop the heartache from happening. I will hold both you and Heidi in my prayers.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's time to start the christmas baking - here is a cookie recipe for you.
> 1-1/4 cups butter flavor crisco (use all just butter or applesauce
> 1-1/2 cups firmly packed brown sugar
> 1 cup granulated sugar
> ...


  sam this news breaks my heart, it saddens me when someone wants a baby so bad and then something happens. i will pray for Heidi and add her to our prayer list at church. Just give her lots and lots of time, this is a tough one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everybody, recipes all look great, specially the salmon (having grown up in Alaska, salmon is something we ate regularly in one fashion or another), and the cookies, mmmm....
I may try the radish thing even though hubby isn't too fond of them, I keep sneaking things into food that he thinks he doesn't like and he eats it just fine, I found the trick is to just not tell him. lol...
Happy late Birthday Dave, glad it was a good one.
Sam, so sorry about the baby, you are right, life just isn't fair. Will keep sending good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Happy birthday, Dear DAAAVVE, Happy Birthdaaaaaaay toooooooo youuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!
Good looking recipes you and Sam have posted already. 

I'm so sorry about Heidi, Sam. Your news made me teary and I will certainly pray for all of you. 
I hope something on here will cheer you. 
Many hugs to you. Sue


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh Sam, I am so very sorry. I know how much it hurts. I will be thinking of you and your family.

I am so glad I'm back to the tea party. I have been concentrating on my knitting and packing my things. I have to decide what I want to take to Chicago, what I want to sell, what I need or don't need. I don't think I told you all but I'm moving to Chicago some time in March. It will be a real change but I know I will enjoy it. It will be so nice to be near my daughter again.

Sorry I missed your birthday Dave. But I hope it 's better late than never, Happy Birthday!!!

I will be back, but not much for the next two weeks. I'm going for Thanksgiving which is always a big affair at my daughter's inlaws. Lots of fun and great food. I Hope you all have a wonderful Thanksgiving


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Sam I am so sorry that Heidi lost her baby. Mom went to the Oncologist Wednesday& the Oncology Radiologist on Thursday They are going to do radiation treatments after Thanksgiving. She will have treatments 5 days a week for 5 weeks 25 in all. I am still working on my antique rose afghan on my knitting board.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

So sorry to hear your sad news Sam, my thoughts are with you and your family.

Dave


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

i have been very sad yesterday and today. i think i relayed the news that heidi was going to have a baby in april. she lost the baby today - a little boy. how much i want to shield my children from this kind of pain. there are so many people that should already be dead - it just doesn't seem fair but then life isn't always fair - is it? please remember heidi in your thoughts and prayers - she is such a gentle soul and is taking this very hard.

sam[/quote]

I know your pain, Sam. Our daughter -- who also is very sensitive soul, has lost mid-term babies. It's so heart-breaking and feel so helpless that we can't take their pain away. My prayers for you and Heidi and family.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sam, I am so sorry to hear...hugs to you and all...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sam, please know that my prayers are with you and your family. Death is always hard and especially so when it's a baby. Now you'll have an angel in Heaven watching over you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave - happy belated birthday greetings - no breakfast in bed?

sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dave - glad you had a great birthday. Belated best wishes. Love the recipes --- don't know why I've never had radish leaves in anything before; certainly have grown enough of them. I am now curious about other root vegetable tops such as carrots, beets, etc. are they good for soups, etc. also?

Here's a good tart to go with the salmon - we had it tonight with some broiled flounder.

Slice white potatoes and sweet potatoes very thin and layer them overlapping each other and covering the entire bottom of a cast iron skillet that's been well greased and sitting on stovetop on medium heat. Put some thinly sliced onions on top of potato layer. Then, mix togehter cream cheese, milk, grated cheese (gruyere, swiss, provolone, muenster, mazarella, cheddar, whatever you like) and Italian seasonings until you have enough for a full layer on top of the onions. Place another layer of sliced white potatoes and sweet potatoes on top. Once bottom of potatoes is brown (about 20 minutes), then put into pre-heated 400 degree oven and cook for about 20 minutes. Broil the top of the potatoes - remove from oven, let cool a little bit, run knife around the edges and underneath potatoes to loosen, and flip out onto serving dish. You should have a very nice tart the shape of the cast iron pan. You can really gussy up this recipe by adding ham, chives, leeks, mushrooms, parsley, a little bit of nutmeg, or whatever strikes your fancy. Once you make your first one, you'll find all kinds of variations to enjoy. You can Google "potato onion tart" or "potato leek fritatta" to get more precise measurements.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Good evening from chilly southern California. The high today was 56F which is pretty cold for us at this time of year.
I have a big pot of Italian sausage and kale soup on the stove for dinner tonight and lunch or dinner for the next few days. 

Happy birthday, Dave. Wishing you many more pyro-filled birthday extravaganzas to come!

Sam,
I'm so sorry for you and Heidi. I'm holding you both in my heart and send loving thoughts your way.

Hope everyone has a happy weekend and those in pain will find the healing they need.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

Beetroot leaves are also great in salads. Pug


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pug retirement said:


> Beetroot leaves are also great in salads. Pug


I have never cared much for most greens like that, but those are pretty good. The roast is now snug in the fridge; on Sunday, we'll add some roasted chicken to the pork, season it up, and get out the masa to make the tamales...not difficult but time consuming, but he's probably going to watch the football anyhow, so DD will help me. Now I'm going to get this gauge right on this scarf (first one was too big...down to a 4 needle now, and we shall see how that goes).


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I just learned how to do ruffle scarves yesterday. Are yours the kind use use the wide "yarn" for where you knit along the edge? I've been ok with it so far what didn't you like about it?


Sorlenna said:


> Good afternoon! I have a pork roast in the slow cooker...we will eat some tonight and the rest will be made into tamales this weekend. They take some time to make, but yum! Please don't ask for a recipe...there are some good ones online, however.
> 
> Knitting goes on! I finished the two ruffle scarves I wanted to make, though it was not fun...and I won't use that yarn again. Now, I'm just going to keep working on the gifts I have yet to finish--have to check my list and see what is left. For me, after the holidays or after I'm done, whichever comes first, I WILL finish that Edwina shawl. LOL I have some other ideas lurking in the back of my brain, too (hope they don't get lost in all that empty space!), but on the agenda tonight is my sister's color changing scarf. It should be interesting!


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh Sam - I am so sorry to hear your sad news. We will hold you and Heidi and her family in our prayers.
Tat


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I just learned how to do ruffle scarves yesterday. Are yours the kind use use the wide "yarn" for where you knit along the edge? I've been ok with it so far what didn't you like about it?


Yes, it was that net type yarn. The yarn had a couple of defects in it, not just one skein but both--working around a hole or having to cut a knot off is not fun. :? I was a bit ticked off about. I posted pics of the scarves earlier today here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-43445-1.html I think they're very pretty, but I don't want to work with that yarn again.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/11/16/evernote-takes-on-web-reading-with-clearly/?emc=eta1

Something that may interest Dave particularly.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dave!!!!!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Sam, I'm so so sorry for Heidi and you and the family for the sorrow at this time. Your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

I have a trail mix the famiiy love and want to pass on.

1 c.whole almonds toasted
2 cps. small pretzels
1 c. dried cranraisins
1 egg white
1/2 c. sugar or splenda
1 1/2 tsp. cinnamon
1/2 tsp salt
1c.toasted whole almonds @ 350 degrees, let cool. 
Turn oven down to 225.
combine almonds and dried cranraisins. Beat egg whites until foamy. Pour over previous ingred. then add the sugar,cin and salt, toss. On a greased cookie sheet spread mixture evenly. bake for 1 hour turning about ever 15 min. Cool then put in either ziplock bag or plastic sealable container. I take this on trips with me and make a couple of small bags to share with other passengers. If they want any,learned to attach recipe in case they ask for it. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

Good evening everyone from a chilly Oregon Valley, burrrr!

Sam, your daughter is in my prayers, so very sad.

Dave, your radish soup sounds extremely interesting, will have to make it some day. I love radishes,but have never tried a warm radish dish. I like them in salad, thinly sliced and piled on sandwiches, or just sprinkled with salt.

Been working on Christmas orders up to my ears, 3 slouch hats, 4 scarves, a vest, and t-shirt. Saw (and bought) some yummy Merino yarn in tonal burgundy,at the LYS, which is on my cables for finger-less mitts. Still working on fundraiser projects for my radio host friend, with proceeds going to single moms. All while nursing Pop back to health from a bout of pneumonia. It's been a busy week 

Will check back, have a great week end, everyone...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I am back, I did go to the Guild meeting- 3 hours sitting aroundknitting and talkinf to other knitters, wonderful way to spend a Saturday afternoon- at least when the footy isn't on. If I keep going that will create a clash for me. But the footy will win out- afterall I can only watch it for a few limited a week during the season and I still knit.
But any way I turned up att he guild meeting and one of the first people I saw was Althea another KPer whom I have meet a couple of times at our Adelaide gettogethers. She was also on her first visit. Started work on one of my pairs of socks for presents. And now I am about to do a swatch of the 100% angora I got recently. My yongest daughter loves rabbits and so I am knitting her a hat in the angora with a rabbit in it. Once I have the swatch I can then work out how many stitches etc I need. It's amazing the difference in stitch numbers for worsted yarn to make a ss based adult hat!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Dave! Seen you were on line. into anything interesting?
I'm not sleeping again been 48 hrs, I'm trying to keep busy and now on an an icepack. Sorry for complaining.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Here's another lovely recipe.
Almond Puff Pastry
1/2 c Butter, softened
1 c.flour
2 TBsp.water
1/2 c.butter
1 tsp. almond extract
1c.flour
3eggs
confectioners sugar ( for glaze)
chopped nuts ( i use almonds or mix them with walnuts, ,what ever you want to use or have on hand)

Heat oven to 350 degreew. Cut butter into flour , sprinkle with water mix with fork. Round into a ball. Divide in half then pat each half onto an ungreased baking sheet pan, 12x3 inch strip about 3 inches apart. Set aside. in Medium sauspan heat 1/2 cup butter and 1 c.water ,heat until it comes to a rolling boil take off heat.,Quickly stir in extract and flour. Stir vigorously over low heat until it forms a ball, about 1 minute. remove from heat stir in eggs all at once until the mixture is smooth. Divide in half and spread each half evenly over strips covering top completelu. Bake for about 1 hour or until topping is crisp and brown. Cool; frost with glaze.

GLAZE,mix 1 1/2 c. confectioners sugar, 2 Tablespoons softened butter, 1 1/2 teaspoon almond extract. and stir in 1-2 Tablespoons of warm water until smooth. Spread pver top of each pastry and sprinkle with nuts.
This is really delish!!!! I hope you enjoy it as much as my family. I even have to mail it out to my out of town family,


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Well, My dear Tea Party friends I'm off to try to sleep again. Love to all and have a great day.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pug retirement said:


> Beetroot leaves are also great in salads. Pug


Beetrooot leaves are excellent in salads, as are carrot leaves, which are also very decorative, very little gets thrown away in my house! I even grow a couple of pots of root veg on a cool windowsill through the Winter, specifically for the leaves which can be cropped regularly whilst small and tender.

Beetroot leaves are also great as a vegetable if you treat them like swiss chard:

*Cooked Beetroot Tops* 
_Serves: 2

Ingredients:_
8 oz (225g) beetroot tops
1 tbs (15ml) olive oil
2 rashers streaky bacon, snipped (optional)
1/2 medium onion, finely chopped
1 clove garlic, finely chopped
4 fl oz (115ml) water
salt and freshly ground black pepper

_Method:_
Wash the beetrot tops thoroughly and drain. Separate the stalks from the tops. Cut the stalks into one-inch (2.5cms) strips, cut the leaves cross-wise into half-inch (1cm) strips and set aside.

In a large saucepan, gently saute the bacon, onion, beetroot stalks and garlic in the oil over a medium heat until softened, about 5-7 minutes, stirring occasionally.

Add the water to the hot pan and stir to loosen any particles from bottom of pan. Add the beetroot leaves and gently stir in the mixture so they are well coated, season and stir again. Reduce heat to low, cover and simmer for 5-15 minutes until tender.


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

Good morning Dave,beautiful sunny morning here in Billericay.tomorrow,being Stir-up Sunday I shall be keeping up the traditional day and making mincemeat and Christmas puddings,two married daughters good cooks but,Mum`s puds are still much appreciated. My late gran used to say "better the day,better the deed" so,tomorrow it is. Happy weekend to youall. :thumbup:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> Dave, your radish soup sounds extremely interesting, will have to make it some day. I love radishes,but have never tried a warm radish dish. I like them in salad, thinly sliced and piled on sandwiches, or just sprinkled with salt.


Try roasting a few with parsnips and carrots to go with Sunday lunch, particularly good with roast pork.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Dave! Seen you were on line. into anything interesting?
> I'm not sleeping again been 48 hrs, I'm trying to keep busy and now on an an icepack. Sorry for complaining.


Sorry to hear your sleep is still disturbed after all this time, you have my sympathy.

I got my coffee and croissants in bed this morning and the boys followed it up with _Eggs Florentine_ and _Buck's Fizz_, they even did the washing-up!

I'm sort of doodling with a couple of Winter egg cosy and napkin ring designs, hopefully they'll work and I'll have something to post down the week.

Lovely bright sunny day here and if my luck holds, they'll wash my bikes for me!

Dave


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Dave--Happy Belated Birthday! Your soup sounds delicious! I will check back in after I catch up with all the posts.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Nannajay said:


> Good morning Dave,beautiful sunny morning here in Billericay.tomorrow,being Stir-up Sunday I shall be keeping up the traditional day and making mincemeat and Christmas puddings,two married daughters good cooks but,Mum`s puds are still much appreciated. My late gran used to say "better the day,better the deed" so,tomorrow it is. Happy weekend to youall. :thumbup:


It's all coming round very quickly, I got all my puddings made at Michaelmas, I suppose I'd better make a start on the pile of calendars and diaries tomorrow. My local shopping centre is turning on its lights this Thursday with a parade through the town, I hope it stays fine for it, we've been very lucky with the weather so far this November.

Dave


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm so sorry Sam I will put you and Heidi in my prayers. 

Strawberry I hope you get some relief soon. I know what that is like to go without sleep, it hasn't been that bad for me for awhile (thank goodness).


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm having one of those "wake up too early" nights so may as well put it to good use by posting one of my cookie recipes.

Swedish Butter Cookies

1 cup butter
1/2 cup powdered sugar
2 1/2 cups flour
1 tsp vanilla

Cream butter in mixer, add sugar gradually. Cream until light and fluffy. Add vanilla. Then gradually add sifted flour. Form into small balls on ungreased cookie sheet. Flatten with fork and decorate with pieces of glace cherries, nuts, etc. Bake at 350F until lightly brown*. Remove immediately to rack to cool.

*12 to 15 minutes?

Makes 6 1/2 dozen cookies

When I worked for the Office of Naval Intelligence in the 60's, the wife of one of our Commanders sent in a tray of cookies at Christmas time one year. She was nice enough to share her recipes. This is one of them and it has become a family favorite.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's another recipe from the Commander's wife.

Swedish Ice-Box Cookies

Cream together until light and fluffy:
1/2 cup butter
3/4 cup powdered sugar

Add:
1 egg, well beaten
1 tsp vanilla

Add:
1 1/2 cup sifted flour
1 c blanched almonds, chopped or sliced

Blend all ingredients. Form into a roll. Wrap in wax paper and chill. Slice thinly. Sprinkle a few caraway seeds on each cookie. Bake on greased cookie sheet 12-15* minutes in a 375F oven.

Last time I made them, I noted that the time was 8 to 10 minutes so adjust to suit your oven. You can make these ahead and freeze the roll.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

While browsing this morning, I found a website for foodies. It's http://www.seriouseats.com

Lots of good recipes, info, etc.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

So sorry to hear Sam--You and your family are in my prayers for a quick healing (body & soul). It's sad to lose the little ones and so difficult not to be angry at the injustice of it all. 
Kerry


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi! It'a 5:40AM here in Maine. Just finished checking my mail and had to see what all my wonderful friends are doing today. Me, I'm looking at the almost-finished first sock of a pair, wondering if I want to put in so much time doing a second. They really don"t cost THAT much! Oh, well. . . I guess it's going to be a glorious day with a smattering of snow. We're having a craft fair in the downstairs dining room (I live in congregate housing). Going for lunch later. Do any of you live in Maine? It would be nice to have someone to yarn shop with. My present knitting class only has 6 off and on. 

Have a HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi, Dave

Your recipes sound strangely delicious to me. I've loved to cook and bake all my life. Will be trying both, your radish soup first. 

Also wondering where Handknitters Guild of SA is since I thought SA was for South America, yet you're in London - or do you mean online?


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi, Doris

Your recipe is exactly what I need. I went to the kitchen, got butter from the freezer and put it on the counter to soften. I've been on a cookie baking binge and have all the ingredients. I couldn't remember where I saw a recipe with almonds so yours will be perfuming my apt shortly.

I made Fannie Farmer's delicious refrigerator cookies with walnuts, split the dough and flavored a couple rolls with orange zest and dried cranberries (to die for!). My daughter said she knows I always make the pies but MAYBE I could try to make some cookies to bring on T-Day for the family, knowing perfectly well I will! I LOVE Thanksgiving!

I plan to make ginger snaps, too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

It was me SA means South Australia (and if I was going international I would think of South Africa!)


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi, Doris

Your recipe is exactly what I need. I went to the kitchen, got butter from the freezer and put it on the counter to soften. I've been on a cookie baking binge and have all the ingredients. I couldn't remember where I saw a recipe with almonds so yours will be perfuming my apt shortly.

I made Fannie Farmer's delicious refrigerator cookies with walnuts, split the dough and flavored a couple rolls with orange zest and dried cranberries (to die for!). My daughter said she knows I always make the pies but MAYBE I could try to make some cookies to bring on T-Day for the family, knowing perfectly well I will! I LOVE Thanksgiving!

I plan to make ginger snaps, too.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi, BandB's Mother

I don't live in ME but I was born there a long time ago. I love to knit, crochet and cook and bake. My left arm hung useless for about 5 years. I thought it was arthritis but in 2006 discovered I was committing slow suicide (starving myself of oxygen) by smoking. I quit "cold turkey" and did what doctors told me - diet, exercise classes and walk, walk, walk. I lost 60 pounds and regained the use of my hand within a short time once I began knitting again to improve flexability. 

I bet I've made 50 or 60 pairs of socks in the past 2 years. Last year I said I was going to knit for myself in 2011 but it hasn't worked that way. I'm on the first of the last 4 pairs I'm making for Christmas and I AM going to make a few stoles and sweaters for myself.

I live in senior housing and keep myself busy. I recently started to teach anyone who comes to our senior center and wants to learn knit or crochet.

Would be interested to learn of any good sales you find. WEBS in Northampton is about this area's best. Its huge and has great sales once or twice a year. They'll send you a catalog, if you ask.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Just a mistake. Sorry.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Formica said:


> Hi, Doris
> 
> Your recipe is exactly what I need. I went to the kitchen, got butter from the freezer and put it on the counter to soften. I've been on a cookie baking binge and have all the ingredients. I couldn't remember where I saw a recipe with almonds so yours will be perfuming my apt shortly.
> 
> ...


If you're in biscuit-making mood, you might like to try my Cherry Biscuits at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-15281-4.html#215447

Also the Jam Sandwich Biscuits I posted at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-22795-1.html#352789

I'll be trying out Doris's receipt too, possibly tomorrow, it's a bit busy to-day getting ready to go down to Sussex.

Dave


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

Dave...HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! and thank you for the recipes, they look wonderful!!! My birthday was Wednesday. Spent it alone with DH.DH and I still in the woods of Maine. Loving it and the people here are wonderful. Sam, my heart ached when reading about your loss. I will pray for you and Hiedi. I worked the Neonatal ICU for many years and could never wrap my brain around the fact that so many drug abusers could keep popping inncocent babies out and then my good friend who was also a nurse couldn't concieve. Some things just don't make sense. Strawberry...have you tried Melatonin? I do hope you are able to get some sleep. My best to everyone this weekend. DH and I are off to Bar Harbor this morning for Lobster...I can hardly wait. A Belated Birthday celebration. I will make a toast to all. Sam, I wasn't going to say it..but...My son and his wife lost a baby last year..It was devastating to us all. I know how it feels and I so much send you a big hug and will pray for your family.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Sam, I just wanted to say how sorry I was to hear such sad news. You must be heartbroken. My daughter is expecting her first baby and I will worry until it's born. We are all thinking about you at KP.


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

Sam, so very sorry to hear about the baby! Most of us (or someone close to us) have probably had a similar experience, yet it is still difficult to express in words how we ache for you and your daughter.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear the news, Sam. God Bless you and your daughter Heidi. I lost my son when he was 27 years old and had three babies of his own. Life is not fair sometimes. I will pray for her and her son. Conniesews


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sam, I'm so sorry to hear about your Heidi's loss of the baby....I know it's breaking your heart. I will keep both of you and the entire family in my prayers.
HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY, DAVE! Glad to hear the 'boys' treated you right and hope they remember to wash the bikes for you.
JuneK


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

conniesews said:


> I am so sorry to hear the news, Sam. God Bless you and your daughter Heidi. I lost my son when he was 27 years old and had three babies of his own. Life is not fair sometimes. I will pray for her and her son. Conniesews


Connie that's so sad about your son. I don't know how you carry on after such a loss. I guess you keep going for his three children.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Happy birthday for yesterday Dave, mine is tomorrow. Thanks for the recipe, radishes are delicious


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

I've been spending 3 days a week with Mom and her broken ankle. She lives 1/2 an hour from me so I usually call to see if there are items I should pick up along the way, fix us some lunch and leave when she is ready for a nap. Dragging that cast around and wheeling in a chair generally tire her out by 2p.m. To "spice up" her white cast, I came up with 2 booties. They serve as conversation pieces when friends visit her and keep her toes warm. Four more weeks and then the cast is to be removed ad they expect her to walk out of the doctor's office under her own steam. We will all be glad when that happens. She should have about a week cast-free before Christmas.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you for your thoughts. I lost my son many years ago and yes, it was devastating but I was determined not to be a mayter and let this ruin my life. My son would not have wanted that. So I carried on. I have 4 other children and many grand and great grands now. As you know, I am bring up my great grandson who will be six years old on Tuesday. This is a gift from God. We will have his party Sunday with 14 children invited. Please pray that this horrible cold goes away so I can enjoy the party. Thanks Conniesews


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Dave and hope you have many more.
Sam, I am sorry for your family's loss, I lost a baby and it was a sad time for all of us. I will pray for you and Heidi. Thanks for the recipes everyone and have a great week. PittyPat


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

When I was there taking the class the people said they found tears in it. It's too bad some of that yarn is so pretty with sequins and stuff on it. I guess they have some bugs to work out before the yarn is of dependable quality.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi everyone, it's just after 2pm, Saturday here and the weather's a bit dank and miserable. Just back from the DIY Superstore where we bought wallpaper & paint for the living room - really looking forward to starting that . .. not! Also bought one of those paint pods to (hopefully) make the job easier, and OH's already tinkering with it - boys and their toys!
Happy birthday Dave, many more of them.
So sorry to hear your sad news Sam, so often life's just not fair.


----------



## soc (Apr 21, 2011)

Here in Northern Virginia, the weather has been outstanding in weirdness. We have been swinging from the high 50s during the day to the 20s at night. we got pretty close to 70 the other day. Needless to say, sniffles abound. Happy Burthday, Fireball. So very sorry to hear about your family's loss, Sam, and all of you who have gone through wimilar things. I guess I have the dubious blessing of having a daughter who has only been asked out by a guy twice in her life and she is approaching 30. My other daughter has a lot of guy friends, but no one who is interested enough to date her. All, and I mean literally all, of their friends from childhood through college are married and most have kids. We do a lot of knitting and crocheting for the endless baby showers. So sorrow comes in many shapes and sizes. On the other hand, I knit...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry too sam. I know what it's like it's really hard to face sometimes. my prayers are with you also


Southern Gal said:



> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > it's time to start the christmas baking - here is a cookie recipe for you.
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Wishing you a happy birthday also Dave. Sorry it's late.


Sandy said:


> Dave--Happy Belated Birthday! Your soup sounds delicious! I will check back in after I catch up with all the posts.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Birrrrrrrrr!! It is cold!! We are dipping down to a -19'Celcius tonight!!! okay, now it is time to plug the van in!!! It is all dark grey and overcast, so I think we can expect some more snow today. Snowmachines/skidoos are out running around.
Sam, in remembering you and Heidi in prayers, I have not forgotten the little one's three siblings who are also grieving and the father. 
Everyone, please be safe and gentle hugs for all who need it. 
Strawberry, will be praying for a restful sleep for you.
A big Happy Birthday to the Fireball. Celebrate in style and have a good trip to Sussex!
I think I am baking some peanut butter cookies soon -- my son's favorite. He does not really care for Christmas cookies so I make those instead.


----------



## sandiremedios (Aug 27, 2011)

Happy Belated Birthday Dave and thank you for the recipes for radishes and beetroot. I love both, but have no imagination. Roasted radishes sound yummy, must try that. I love all kinds of blended vegetable soups, carrot, squash, potato etc. I must try the beetroot greens fried with bacon. That sounds totally YUM
Sam, so sorry for your loss. I am sending healing thoughts to you and your family.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning to all. HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY DAVE. Sam so very sorry to hear of Heidi's loss. The family must be very sad. You are in my prayers. Yesterday I got to hang out with my older sis. She is down from Michigan till later today. It is always nice to see her. This afternoon we will be spending time shopping with mom, sis, 2 DD. should be lots of fun.


----------



## Priscilla Owen (Oct 14, 2011)

Ahh, Sam, I am so sorry, life presents very painful places to be endured and absorbed sometimes. God bless you all...


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Wow that recipe sounds wonderful! I grow radishes in the Texas heat, the only thing that did well this summer. I'm up, let my chickens out, fed my dogs, and now having my coffee with KP! Good day to all!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Good Saturday morning and happy birthdays to all celebrating this week or recently--Dave, I hope it continues to be a true celebration of you!

I started on the scarf for my sister last night but have already changed my mind about pattern and needle size 3 times. I'll sort it out, but I do want it to be perfect, of course...! My aunt (age 87) was hospitalized this week, though she seems to be better now and the docs don't know exactly what happened--have been thinking and praying about her. She's raring to go home, naturally, being one of our family, but the latest news is they plan to keep her until Monday and do more tests.

Tomorrow will be tamale day here. I've cooked the pork roast and the chicken, saved the broth and have plenty of masa (corn flour). It's always a messy business, but hopefully it will help me get into the holiday spirit. Turkey's in the fridge for Thanksgiving, though I will either have to go or send him to the store for a few more things (the sooner the better, since it just gets to be a madhouse). DD finishes up classes early on Wednesday, so we're hoping to have a girls' day out; we haven't done that in ages! This usually involves going to browse at craft stores, having lunch at one of our fav places, and in general being silly and enjoying each other's company--well, I hope she enjoys mine as much as I do hers!

Back to knitting a bit before work this morning...


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Sam,
I am so sad for Heidi. Been there done that. Hugs and prayers to you both.
Hugs, 
marilyn

P.S. Thanks for the cookie recipe. I am going to try it!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

soc said:


> Here in Northern Virginia, the weather has been outstanding in weirdness. We have been swinging from the high 50s during the day to the 20s at night. we got pretty close to 70 the other day. Needless to say, sniffles abound. Happy Burthday, Fireball. So very sorry to hear about your family's loss, Sam, and all of you who have gone through wimilar things. I guess I have the dubious blessing of having a daughter who has only been asked out by a guy twice in her life and she is approaching 30. My other daughter has a lot of guy friends, but no one who is interested enough to date her. All, and I mean literally all, of their friends from childhood through college are married and most have kids. We do a lot of knitting and crocheting for the endless baby showers. So sorrow comes in many shapes and sizes. On the other hand, I knit...


I'm sure there is someone for both your girls. Why not try internet dating? My son (31) ended an 8 year relationship last year and found that all his old friends were now married. He took the plunge and looked at a dating site. He only dated one girl and she was the one! They're getting married next year. She's a teacher and the nicest person you could hope to meet.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Sam, thank you for thinking of us, and sending a receit, while your heart is bleeding. For Heidi, she will know her son, and he will know her, when they are re-united in heaven. I firmly believe that. I have 3 other grandchildren, unseen here, who are waiting to meet me!
Know that I will be praying for you all!


----------



## knittingkathy (Aug 8, 2011)

Am going to have to research what this holiday is about but love the recipes


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

mmm this one sounds good. I love seafood. I have been working on my first sock. Well, you could say second, if it counts to have ripped out the first sock that I have tried. I am going from the top down and am using dpn. I have about 4 inches done, 2 more then I start on the heel, looking forward to seeing if I can actually do it.


FireballDave said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Well I must say hi just to get in first! This must be why I hadn't received an annoucement yet that it had started- went hunting to find it. It's 9.35 Saturday morning here- and I am trying to decide what to do with myself. I found out recently about the Handknitters Guild of SA- They meet today thought I might go and visit. see what they are like. Always like talking with other knitters. Not sure what time they meet. I was told one time, which is also on their card I was given, but their website has a different time (only an hours difference and I can always have a coffee while I wait). Oh well I will sort myself out I'm sure if I decide to go. Need to work out what to buy for food before I leave as I will shop on the way home assuming I go. This in one recipe I will ignore Dave- not all that fond of radishes. Just had another look- maybe it would be good! Maybe not the cream when I am trying to lose weight.
> ...


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

I will definately be praying for her. I have been there and even after 34 years I still think about the baby often and go into crying spurts that seem unbearable. I am one of those people who go into labor early. So with Micah, they gave me shots right up to one month before his due date, then decided it was rediculous because I was so exhausted from all the labor and shots every day that last month. He was fine. His sister, who to everyone's surprise was on time. Or so they thought, so they didn't try to stop the labor and her lungs were 6 weeks from being fully developed. After months of "She's not going to make it" we brought a tiny little gift from God home. She will be 31 soon. End of this month.


thewren said:


> it's time to start the christmas baking - here is a cookie recipe for you.
> 1-1/4 cups butter flavor crisco (use all just butter or applesauce
> 1-1/2 cups firmly packed brown sugar
> 1 cup granulated sugar
> ...


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi Dave, as I open this up, its almost 6 am on Sunday 20th November here in the Far North of NZ, also known as the winterless north (yep we do get winter, just less of it than the rest of NZ). 
We are in the down hill run to our election day, and I am to be an issuing officer and counter, its a long day, we start at 7.45 am, and expect to be finished by 10pm. Yep, we do get paid for our efforts. I will be working in the beautiful area of Mangawhai Heads, not that I will get chance to get out and have a look at it during that day. We are swiftly moving into summer here, already reaching the low 20c's. Although we have been in NZ over 20 years it is still odd to have Christmas in the middle of summer. It's usually too hot for a roast, so we have moved that particular treat to the Saturday nearest 25th June. 
Lovely to read everyone's comments. Love the recipes guys and gals. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Sam, sometimes it helps to know that others have been through the same or similar circumstances. I too lost a baby many years ago. It was my first, a little boy I carried to 8/12 months, almost term. Things happen beyond our control sometimes and we don't know why. We just have to accept it and move on. All I can say is each day that went by I became a little stronger and more able to deal with it even though I never forget. I send your family thoughts of compassion, empathy and hopes for peace and strength. May each day get better.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

11:00 Saturday morning and the painters have been here for 3 hours. Hopefully, they will get that part of the house finished today. Then I will start cleaning and getting ready for Thanksgiving. I love how it is looking so far. I love my red kitchen. Makes me want to add some color other places. May do my DD's bathroom and my bathroom area in color. The rest of the house is neutral.

My heart goes out to all of you that are experiencing sadness at this time. It is difficult to comprehend why things happen, but I have to believe that things do happen for a reason. Holidays always bring out sad thoughts, past and present. Hang in there, it will get better.


----------



## PaulaZ (Feb 24, 2011)

Happy,Happy Birthday, Dave and to all celebrating at this time. We are glad you were born. Dave, thank you for the salmon receipe. Will try it this weekend.

Sam, I KNOW how it feels for you and for your daughter as I lost a baby boy at 7 months, 3 years in a row. They are never forgotton; but I am grateful for 2 healthy daughters and now 6 beautiful grandchildren. She is lucky to have your support. Just hug her and be there for her and her family when you can. Know that we keep her in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

[
Here's a nice dish that's easy to cook, it also works well with cod if you prefer:

*Roast Salmon with Potatoes and Olives*
_Serves: 4

Ingredients:_

4 salmon fillets
2 lemons cut into wedges
3 garlic cloves (crushed)
1 lb (450g) small new potatoes (halved)
3 tbsp (45ml) olive oil
4 sprigs thyme
3 oz (85g) pitted green olives.

_Method:
Preheat the oven to 350degF/180degC/Regulo 4_

Place the lemon, onions, garlic and potatoes in an oven-proof dish and drizzle with the oil, then add the thyme and season with salt and black pepper. Roast uncovered for 35 minutes.

Add the fish and olives to the pan and return to the oven for 15 minutes until the fish is cooked.

I had it for lunch to-day!
Dave[/quote][/quote]

Reciepts sound yummy must try.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have been very sad yesterday and today. i think i relayed the news that heidi was going to have a baby in april. she lost the baby today - a little boy. how much i want to shield my children from this kind of pain. there are so many people that should already be dead - it just doesn't seem fair but then life isn't always fair - is it? please remember heidi in your thoughts and prayers - she is such a gentle soul and is taking this very hard.
> 
> sam


Sam, I'm so sorry to hear about Heidi and her baby. Please accept my deepest sympathy. My own baby Tracy died 42 years ago this past Thursday (the 17th), the result of a crib death at 2 1/2 months. She is my "special angel" and I "talk" to her every day. Tell your daughter that her "little boy" is also an angel, and he is watching out for her even though she may not know it. Grief is an indivual thing. Some people don't understand why I still grieve after 42 years. I grieve for her, and for "what might have been." She would have been the "perfect child," the one who made the highest grades, the one who loved me most. I can make her be as perfect as I'd like. Heidi can do the same thing. She will come to realize that this little boy is still a blessing to her, even though he isn't with her here. I will keep her and her son in my prayers.
...gloria


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

[
Strawberry...have you tried Melatonin? I do hope you are able to get some sleep. My best to everyone this weekend. DH and I are off to Bar Harbor this morning for Lobster...I can hardly wait. A Belated Birthday celebration. I will make a toast to all. Sam, I wasn't going to say it..but...My son and his wife lost a baby last year..It was devastating to us all. I know how it feels and I so much send you a big hug and will pray for your family.[/quote]

Thank you for mentioning trying something that might work the Pharmacist suggested it but sorry to say it didn't work. Thank you anyway..


----------



## pbequet (Mar 25, 2011)

i have been very sad yesterday and today. i think i relayed the news that heidi was going to have a baby in april. she lost the baby today - a little boy. how much i want to shield my children from this kind of pain. there are so many people that should already be dead - it just doesn't seem fair but then life isn't always fair - is it? please remember heidi in your thoughts and prayers - she is such a gentle soul and is taking this very hard.

sam[/quote]

Thanks for the cookie recipe. I'm so very sorry for Heidi and I know she's suffering terribly, as well as you. It is so hard to have a miscarriage (I had 3 back in my younger years), and you feel the loss as if the child had already been born. When an expectant Mother carries the child, even unborn, it has a character of its own and the Mother knows first hand. My prayers are going up for you and your family.

Pat


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Sam my prayers are with you and yours!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Good morning all. It is Saturday, 10:30 a.m. in not so sunny California, possibility of rain today or tomorrow. Finished reading my book last night. It was three books in one and the author is Monica Ferris. Her character inherited a needlework shop who has a knack for solving crimes. Anyway, the title of the book is "Patterns of Murder" and I'm on the last story (A Stitch in Time) only to discover there are approximately 30 pages missing. The page numbers jump from 408 to 441. At first I thought maybe the pages were just misnumbered, but alas, that wasn't the case. I bought this book over a year ago and know I don't have the sales receipt. Trying to decide if I should take it back to the book store or if I should write the publisher. Maybe if I don't get any resolution at the book store I will write the publisher.

When I finish a paperback book I like to take it to a used book store and get credit for some other book I would like to read, or if they don't want it I'll donate it to the library. I certainly can't do that with this book. And it wasn't a cheap book. Cost $12.95. 

Has this ever happened to anyone? Read a book and find pages missing?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Many thanks for all the good wishes for my birthday everybody, they're greatly appreciated. I've had a fun week and the boys have even promised to cook dinner tomorrow, they're good lads.

I'm just having a pint and warming up before marching in the last Bonfire procession for this year, it's good being in the procession, the torches keep you warm; it' still mild for mid-November, but very Autumnal nonetheless! 

I hope everybody else celebrating this week has as good a time, with fireworks if you're a pyromaniac like me!

Dave


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

A belated happy birthday to you, Dave. I hope you will spend the rest of the month celebrating.

Sam, I'm so sorry for the loss of your daughter's baby. I have lost my only biological child and two step-children, all as young adults, and the grieving continues. At least I had the joy of having them for awhile; I cannot imagine the pain of losing an infant. Please accept my wishes for comfort and healing for you and your family.

I'm finding it a great pleasure to be back with the Knitting Tea Party today after a long absence. Carry on, all!

Sue


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Good morning all. It is Saturday, 10:30 a.m. in not so sunny California, possibility of rain today or tomorrow. Finished reading my book last night. It was three books in one and the author is Monica Ferris. Her character inherited a needlework shop who has a knack for solving crimes. Anyway, the title of the book is "Patterns of Murder" and I'm on the last story (A Stitch in Time) only to discover there are approximately 30 pages missing. The page numbers jump from 408 to 441. At first I thought maybe the pages were just misnumbered, but alas, that wasn't the case. I bought this book over a year ago and know I don't have the sales receipt. Trying to decide if I should take it back to the book store or if I should write the publisher. Maybe if I don't get any resolution at the book store I will write the publisher.
> 
> When I finish a paperback book I like to take it to a used book store and get credit for some other book I would like to read, or if they don't want it I'll donate it to the library. I certainly can't do that with this book. And it wasn't a cheap book. Cost $12.95.
> 
> Has this ever happened to anyone? Read a book and find pages missing?


I've had it happen a couple of times, most booksellers are very reasonable about it and exchange them without a problem, they can always send the faulty copies back up the chain and it doesn't pay to be difficult and get a bad reputation in the area.

Publishers also try their best to be helpful, they're usually grateful to be told when there's a faulty batch so they can withdraw them from sale.

Dave


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dave! It's a dull, dreary day here in cottage country. I just got back from a round of all the local Christmas Crafts sales. Scored some great stuff! I am a Christmas junkie! A great day for a road trip! Thanks for the recipe! I am a vegan and it's always nice to get something different to try!


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

I hope you had a great birthday belated wishes
Jean


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Well, My dear Tea Party friends I'm off to try to sleep again. Love to all and have a great day.


Being an insomniac myself, I understand. Hope you were able to get some good sleep....it makes such a difference!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Bonidale said:


> Happy Birthday Dave! It's a dull, dreary day here in cottage country. I just got back from a round of all the local Christmas Crafts sales. Scored some great stuff! I am a Christmas junkie! A great day for a road trip! Thanks for the recipe! I am a vegan and it's always nice to get something different to try!


Thanks for the good wishes.

The cooked beetroot tops work really well with olive oil if you want to leave out the bacon lardons, tryading some nutmeg for extra flavour, it works really well.

Must dash everyone, it looks like there is movement and the procession might actually start on time, I'd better round up the lads!

Dave


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pug retirement said:
> 
> 
> > Beetroot leaves are also great in salads. Pug
> ...


I think I'm going to try a window sill garden - we get some great sun and think I'll try radishes, carrots, leaf lettuce and green onions. There was very little that went to waste when I was growing up on the farm; can't believe my Mom missed the opportunity to throw the radish, carrot and beet tops into stews, etc. to feed the eleven of us kids.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pug retirement said:
> 
> 
> > Beetroot leaves are also great in salads. Pug
> ...


I think I'm going to try a window sill garden - we get some great sun and think I'll try radishes, carrots, leaf lettuce and green onions. There was very little that went to waste when I was growing up on the farm; can't believe my Mom missed the opportunity to throw the radish, carrot and beet tops into stews, etc. to feed the eleven of us kids.


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

Just ccaught up with my e-mails and WOW! Somebody sent me this link: http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=CLThl6xEYBM

It's 3 teenage boys from Italy and they have FABULOUS voices!


----------



## Smilingmama (Oct 6, 2011)

Sam, 
So sorry to hear your sad news. It is very hard for anyone to really say or do anything that will help Heidi. From my own experience - 10 years ago now - all you can really do is be there for her. With a shoulder to cry on and cuddles when she needs them. I lost one baby and was never blessed again, but I have my one lovely son who I treasure every day, he is is 16 now. My sister suffered 3 miscarriages and it was more and more hearttbreaking each time, but eventually she went on to have her longed for 3rd child. She had lupus in pregnancy which meant a simple asprin a day through her pregnancy was enough to carry to full term. Sometimes we never know why these things happen and it is always so hard to comprehend. I am very much a believer that there is always a reason for something happening, just that it may take a while to find out why. I will keep Heidi, and all your family in my prayers. Take care xx


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > Well, My dear Tea Party friends I'm off to try to sleep again. Love to all and have a great day.
> ...


Unfortunately I'm there also, and melatonin does not help. Most over-the-counter sleep aids I think have anti-histamine to do the job and I am one of those it does not make sleepy. A chromosome thing I think.


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Sam, so sorry to hear about your daughter. My thoughts and prayers are with you, Heidi and her family.


So sorry Sam. It's a sad, sad loss.


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi Dave and a very Happy Birthday to you. I hope you have many many more. Your recipe looks wonderful. As I'm not allowed to cook any more, I'll see if I can get my son to make it. It's really sunny today in CA, but a bit chilly. A sure sign of winter here. Can't complain as we don't get much winter. Soccer season is over but my GS's team didn't win. Came close though. Greetings to all. Wynn


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> Dave...HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! and thank you for the recipes, they look wonderful!!! My birthday was Wednesday. Spent it alone with DH.DH and I still in the woods of Maine. Loving it and the people here are wonderful. Sam, my heart ached when reading about your loss. I will pray for you and Hiedi. I worked the Neonatal ICU for many years and could never wrap my brain around the fact that so many drug abusers could keep popping inncocent babies out and then my good friend who was also a nurse couldn't concieve. Some things just don't make sense. Strawberry...have you tried Melatonin? I do hope you are able to get some sleep. My best to everyone this weekend. DH and I are off to Bar Harbor this morning for Lobster...I can hardly wait. A Belated Birthday celebration. I will make a toast to all. Sam, I wasn't going to say it..but...My son and his wife lost a baby last year..It was devastating to us all. I know how it feels and I so much send you a big hug and will pray for your family.


Happy Birthday -- enjoy the lobster. If ever there's a reason to move to the east coast, it's for the lobster and crab and other fresh seafood.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> Dave...HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! and thank you for the recipes, they look wonderful!!! My birthday was Wednesday. Spent it alone with DH.DH and I still in the woods of Maine. Loving it and the people here are wonderful. Sam, my heart ached when reading about your loss. I will pray for you and Hiedi. I worked the Neonatal ICU for many years and could never wrap my brain around the fact that so many drug abusers could keep popping inncocent babies out and then my good friend who was also a nurse couldn't concieve. Some things just don't make sense. Strawberry...have you tried Melatonin? I do hope you are able to get some sleep. My best to everyone this weekend. DH and I are off to Bar Harbor this morning for Lobster...I can hardly wait. A Belated Birthday celebration. I will make a toast to all. Sam, I wasn't going to say it..but...My son and his wife lost a baby last year..It was devastating to us all. I know how it feels and I so much send you a big hug and will pray for your family.


Happy Birthday -- enjoy the lobster. If ever there's a reason to move to the east coast, it's for the lobster and crab and other fresh seafood.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

roseknit said:


> Happy birthday for yesterday Dave, mine is tomorrow. Thanks for the recipe, radishes are delicious


Happy Birthday, Roseknit. Hope it's a great day!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

mjs said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Strawberry4u said:
> ...


Me too, antihistamines make me hyper - opposite effect from most. Two of my kids are the same way. A mild anti-anxiety drug may help - worth asking your Dr. about.


----------



## LMSBUTTONS (Aug 29, 2011)

So sorry Sam.


----------



## buckybear (Jan 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dave,Enjoy the last of the fireworks.Once again the receipt sounds wonderful, thanks!
Sam,I'm so sorry for your loss. I know how difficult this is. I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers. Your cookie recipe looks Delicious 
I'm so excited, today my son who has been in Afghanistan since June,is on his way home. He hasn't seen his family since March. Wish I could be there to greet him, but Alaska is a long way from Ohio! I'm knitting a pair of socks with a group of local knitters. Its been fun, am just starting my second sock, having trouble starting it-?? Will take a break, then try again. Have a great weekend all.


----------



## LMSBUTTONS (Aug 29, 2011)

Sleepless in Phoenix.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Dave! Seen you were on line. into anything interesting?
> I'm not sleeping again been 48 hrs, I'm trying to keep busy and now on an an icepack. Sorry for complaining.


Have you ever tried Calms FOrte? It is a homeopathic relaxant? made by Hyland. It helps me sleep with no hangover, no feeling ucky the next day. Even if I have to get up soon after taking it, I don't feel muddy or befuddled or any of that. Just gently helps relax me to sleep. Ask your MD.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Okay - just finished reading all the posts, the entire Forum, 2 cups of coffee.

Happy belated B'day, Dave. Thanks for all the lovely recipes. I know that beet tops are delish, never tried radish tops.

Sam, and Heidi, so sorry for your loss. Many years ago I thought I was preggers. WHen I found out that I wasn't I felt as bereft as if I had had a miscarriage. So sad. So sad for you and your family.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

WOW! IL VOLO is right in there with IL DIVO!
Sam, I am heartbroken for Heidi and her sweet little angel. God must have needed her more. Someday we will find out the whys...we just have to get through the todays.
I am sorry I missed your birthday Dave. Hope you had a good one. I hope all of my dear friends on this wonderful forum have a grand Thanksgiving, pausing to give thanks for all the many blessings we have been given. I want to thank all of you who have prayed for me as I recover from the foot reconstruction I had in July. When he said long recovery, he meant it. Still struggling, but know this is just a valley I have to get through.
For all of you, here is one of the many favorite holiday recipes I can offer:
Callie Weeks Pecan Pie
Preheat oven to 350 degrees
1 stick real butter
1 cup light karo syrup
3 beaten eggs
1 tsp. lemon juice
1 tsp. vanilla
1 dash salt 
1 1/4 cups chopped or whole pecans
Brown butter in saucepan until golden in color. Combine all other ingredients and stir into browned butter. Pour into 9" unbaked pie shell or 12 tart shells. Bake pie 50 minutes and tarts 40 minutes.
Enjoy!
Mrs. Weeks is the mother to one of the Dr.s I worked with. Actually, she made the pies and Mr. Weeks made the tarts. They brought them to the staff every year and I always put a tart aside for my husband. She was kind enough to share this wonderful recipe.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > RookieRetiree said:
> ...


I've got the anti-anxiety drug, but try to use it sparingly.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

For those of you having trouble falling asleep, have you ever tried Benadryl? That's what they use in hospitals. I have them on my nightstand.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave! Seen you were on line. into anything interesting?
> ...


I just ordered it. I see a number of people said it did not help at all, and I'm guessing that again this is a genetic thing. We are finding out that bodies are so different from each other.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Good afternoon, everyone. I'm getting vicarious thrills today from, breakfast in bed, lobster, trail mix and cookies. 
Happy Birthday to all of you Scorpios. I hope you enjoy wonderful weekends! I hope we all have wonderful weekends, actually. 
I just saw a cute cartoon of three turkeys talking about a fourth turkey who was on stilts and had on a fake, long beek. The three had to admit that they had never heard of anyone having a Pelican for thanksgiving dinner!
See you all later


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

I wish I lived in Maine, but I would be eating lobster instead of knitting. I love lobster but am not thrilled wiht any of the ways they cook it here. The restaurants I have gone to make it all dried up. Overcooked! I would make it myself, but have never tried. Hello from Lacey, WA


BABYANDBOO'SMOTHER said:


> Hi! It'a 5:40AM here in Maine. Just finished checking my mail and had to see what all my wonderful friends are doing today. Me, I'm looking at the almost-finished first sock of a pair, wondering if I want to put in so much time doing a second. They really don"t cost THAT much! Oh, well. . . I guess it's going to be a glorious day with a smattering of snow. We're having a craft fair in the downstairs dining room (I live in congregate housing). Going for lunch later. Do any of you live in Maine? It would be nice to have someone to yarn shop with. My present knitting class only has 6 off and on.
> 
> Have a HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Surprise!!!!!! Is this a dandy lion, or what????


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Hello, all. I've finally made it through this week's posts. First and foremost, Sam, let me add my condolences to Heidi and everyone in your family. I know that the little one will be in your hearts forever.

And Dave, if my world clock is correct, you are probably cavorting around the bonfire as I write this, but I'm sending you belated birthday greetings anyway. I hope this last bonfire of the season is the best ever!

My monthly Stitch 'n B**ch group is having our annual sleepover this evening. We all bring lots of food goodies and our Christmas stitching projects and have a great time. Unfortunately, I won't be able to stay the night this year as one of my dogs is in "the collar" due to sensitive skin issues. I certainly can't leave him alone that way all night.

Have to run. My mechanic just called to say my car is ready and he's picking me up in a few minutes. Car has been in the shop since Thursday, so I have lots of errands to be run before the sleepover. Have a great weekend, all. I'll probably check back in tomorrow.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Whew. It's the end of a rather busy work day now--didn't get to eat lunch until 2 p.m.! I've also changed my mind about the pattern for the scarf; I still want to use that one but not for this scarf...back to the drawing board! I also got a request from a friend of mine whose BF has just begun chemo--so I will put on my wacky thinking cap and try to come up with something funky and fun for him. They're going into it with a positive attitude, and I will send good thoughts as I knit. 

Ah, time to relax now, and then in about an hour, I'll have to think about supper already!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

buckybear said:


> Happy Birthday Dave,Enjoy the last of the fireworks.Once again the receipt sounds wonderful, thanks!
> Sam,I'm so sorry for your loss. I know how difficult this is. I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers. Your cookie recipe looks Delicious
> I'm so excited, today my son who has been in Afghanistan since June,is on his way home. He hasn't seen his family since March. Wish I could be there to greet him, but Alaska is a long way from Ohio! I'm knitting a pair of socks with a group of local knitters. Its been fun, am just starting my second sock, having trouble starting it-?? Will take a break, then try again. Have a great weekend all.


Welcome him home for us and thank him for his service...I hope you get to see him soon so you can give him a great big hug.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

mjs said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

Well, back to my socks. They have been resting on the couch. I was actually pretty lucky. When we got out of the car earlier I went to get something out of the backseat and noticed that one of my dpn was on the ground. So at least I am not here searching the house for it. No excuse not to work on it. By now.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes, Barnes & Noble book store were very good about ordering me another copy. While in the store I bought a book only to discover when I got home I've already read it! I doubt I will have any problems returning it, but I feel like such a dunderhead. Usually I take with me a list of books I want to read and check them off when I've bought them. This particular title wasn't checked off on my list.



FireballDave said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all. It is Saturday, 10:30 a.m. in not so sunny California, possibility of rain today or tomorrow. Finished reading my book last night. It was three books in one and the author is Monica Ferris. Her character inherited a needlework shop who has a knack for solving crimes. Anyway, the title of the book is "Patterns of Murder" and I'm on the last story (A Stitch in Time) only to discover there are approximately 30 pages missing. The page numbers jump from 408 to 441. At first I thought maybe the pages were just misnumbered, but alas, that wasn't the case. I bought this book over a year ago and know I don't have the sales receipt. Trying to decide if I should take it back to the book store or if I should write the publisher. Maybe if I don't get any resolution at the book store I will write the publisher.
> ...


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

How about those Italian boys! Andrea Bocelli look out!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Finished the scarf part of two hooded scarves! Now I will start the hoods and hopefully won't get too confused by the pattern. It's lots of A's and B's so the pattern will flow. I may work on my socks tonight, or to save my brain, do another dishcloth. I do have a question that I need help on for my scarves. The pockets have a buttonhole and I need to know how to figure out the correct button size. I'm not even sure the holes are the same size. Figure I could fix that with some thread.


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Sam,so sorry for your family, hugs to you all! Kathy


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave! Seen you were on line. into anything interesting?
> ...


so good to hear that dad's dream the same way that mom's do on their birthdays being that the kids will clean up the mess they made in the kitchen to try and surprise them with breakfast or just a little something. good luck on the clean bike idea. hope you had a great day any ways


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

so sorry to hear of the loss Sam


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> Just ccaught up with my e-mails and WOW! Somebody sent me this link: http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=CLThl6xEYBM
> 
> It's 3 teenage boys from Italy and they have FABULOUS voices!


thank you for sharing this with all of us. they have such beautiful voices. if you were in a different room and didn't know their ages you honestly would say 30 if not older. i hope they will have a long career they deserve it.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> SHCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Just ccaught up with my e-mails and WOW! Somebody sent me this link: http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=CLThl6xEYBM
> ...


WOW!! I just listened to this. They are fantastic! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

i agree, Wow!!!! they are just amazing. thank you so much for sharing


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

Dave..how can we wish you HAPPY BIRTHDAY when you don't tell us before the day? Mine was earlier this month too, so belated Happy Birthday to you. Thanks for another great Tea Party. My condolences Sam, losing a little one is hard for every one...Della


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Evening everyone from freezing N.Idaho, 3 ins of snow on the ground, only 20 deg outside right now ... so cold

Happy Birthday Dave ... hope you have a wonderful weekend of celebrating.

Sam my heart goes out to you all, especially Heidi, I am so sorry this has happened. I too lost my little man during pregnancy, it is heartbreaking, time will heel, I look at it that he is a little angel and driving his grandpa crazy. I was later blessed with our Mary, she will be 10 in 2 weeks, what a character she is. 
I will hold both of you in my prayers

Well, I've seen the snow, shoveled the snow, driven in the snow ... I'm done with snow ... LOL ... and this is just the beginning ARG !!!!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

[
If it works, then don't worry about using it - most of them are low on the addictive scale. I've heard they get the sleep rhythyms back in order and then people cancut way back on them.[/quote]

Thank you. I'll talk to my Dr. this not sleeping is getting my whole system out of whack. I know most of it is from my back but I've always had problems with sleeping. I appreciate all advice given.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> [
> If it works, then don't worry about using it - most of them are low on the addictive scale. I've heard they get the sleep rhythyms back in order and then people cancut way back on them.


Thank you. I'll talk to my Dr. this not sleeping is getting my whole system out of whack. I know most of it is from my back but I've always had problems with sleeping. I appreciate all advice given.[/quote]

Hi Strawberry, I had a severe back injury years ago. I think I mentioned that to you. I finally invested in a memory foam mattress and my sleep is much better. This is something that has worked for me. My back and joints are really supported and that gives me a lot of physical comfort, especially with the fibermyalgia aches and pains. ;-)


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

So sorry for your family's loss. Must be devasting. Will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

Wish me luck, I am starting my first heel of a sock. I'm excitedly nervous.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Surprise!!!!!! Is this a dandy lion, or what????


He's pretty dandy for sure.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Sam,I am so sorry for your lost..


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Roseknit, hope you have a great time!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > pug retirement said:
> ...


In the UK seedsmen Thompson and Morgan sell a 'Speedy Mix of Salad Leaves' that will grow on any well-lit windowsill. It's a nice mix and best used on a 'cut and come again basis', adding these flavoursome leaves to a basic lettuce really brightens up a Winter salad. You probably won't be able to import them into other countries, but this page lists the seeds they use and you can get them locally.

http://www.thompson-morgan.com/vegetables/vegetable-seeds/salad-seeds/salad-leaves-speedy-mix/4790TM

Hope that helps with your Winter meals
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Muddyann said:


> I wish I lived in Maine, but I would be eating lobster instead of knitting. I love lobster but am not thrilled wiht any of the ways they cook it here. The restaurants I have gone to make it all dried up. Overcooked! I would make it myself, but have never tried. Hello from Lacey, WA


I'm lucky because I can usually get good fresh lobster from my local fishmonger, but I also use frozen pre-cooked lobster quite successfully.

Because Napoleon's _Thermidor_, named after the eleventh month of the French Revolutionary Calendar when he first tasted the dish, is twice-cooked, the trick is to get your oven hot enough to cook it quickly. Roughly chop the lobster meat and mix it with a good bechamel sauce, pile this into the shells and top with parmesan cheese and place on a baking sheet. Then bake in a preheated oven at 425degF/215degC/Regulo7 for 12-15 minutes only. Rememember, everything has been cooked already, you are only warming the meat through and browning the topping, this way it stays soft and succulent.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Hello, all. I've finally made it through this week's posts. First and foremost, Sam, let me add my condolences to Heidi and everyone in your family. I know that the little one will be in your hearts forever.
> 
> And Dave, if my world clock is correct, you are probably cavorting around the bonfire as I write this, but I'm sending you belated birthday greetings anyway. I hope this last bonfire of the season is the best ever!
> 
> ...


We had great fun, the last Bonfire of _The Season_ is always a wild and wonderful affair with members of nearly every Bonfire Society attending and we didn't get back home until 2:00a.m. I always wake up early regardless, so I did the bakery-run for croissants this morning on _The Lad's_ little bike; far too much fun for seventeen yearold, I should have kept it for myself!

Actually, although it's great to re-live one's youth, I'm not as flexible as I was and folding myself in half on an unruly, ill-tempered and very twitchy little 125cc 2-stroke isn't something I want to do on a daily basis, maybe I'll let him keep it!

Hope you had a fun evening wth your friends, I have a couple of stitching projects to work on myself, I usually get to work on them over the Winter.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Just to let everybody know, to-day is _Stir-Up Sunday_, the traditional day for making Christmas puddings. An interesting term which comes from the Anglican _Book of Common Prayer_ which has the following text for the Sunday before Advent:

_Stir up, we beseech thee, O Lord, the wills of thy faithful people; that they, plenteously bringing forth the fruit of good works, may of thee be plenteously rewarded; through Jesus Christ our Lord. 
Amen._

Because a traditional pudding needs to mature for at least a month, many take this as their cue to make them. For anybody who would like it, my full receipt is at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-33327-1.html

My quick and easy version that makes just one medium-sized pudding is about two-thirds of the way down page 10 at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-33327-10.html

If you've never tried making your own, have a go; don't be put off by the number of ingredients, thy're actually very easy if you work throught the list methodically.

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

How very cool of the church to give a reminder to make the Christmas Puddings. LOL. I shall 'stir up' my Christmas cakes today so they can have time to have all their flavors marry. Some people don't like the rum, so I always make a couple "Shirley Temple" versions.

Finally got caught up on all the posts. 

Sam, you and Heidi and family have my heart-felt sympathy for your loss. How very sad. 

Dave, and all who are celebrating, Happy Birthdays All.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> How very cool of the church to give a reminder to make the Christmas Puddings. LOL. I shall 'stir up' my Christmas cakes today so they can have time to have all their flavors marry. Some people don't like the rum, so I always make a couple "Shirley Temple" versions.
> 
> Finally got caught up on all the posts.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the good wishes.

Try using extra dry vermouth instead of rum, it has a really good fruity flavour and less alcohol.

Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I've never had any vermouth, but will get a bottle today. Might be a good change from the rum. What drinks are made with it? 

BTW, I got a copy of Antonia Fraser's book "Faith and Treason: The Story of the Gunpowder Plot". I started it and find it quite interesting. Was afraid it would be one of those books that 'once you put it down, you can't pick it back up'. I'm pleasantly surprised. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Thompson and Morgan have a US website too. The seed mix is almost three dollars here, which is a good bit more than in the UK. Three dollars is not a lot to spend to have nice young greens to eat in wintertime, though. I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Thompson and Morgan have a US website too. The seed mix is almost three dollars here, which is a good bit more than in the UK. Three dollars is not a lot to spend to have nice young greens to eat in wintertime, though. I'm going to give it a try.


The full price in the UK is £STG2.09 (US$3.30), but my local nursery sells them for 49p (77usc) when you buy a packet of other seeds, they might have a similar deal in America. There's enough in a packet to keep you in fresh salad leaves right through until the Spring and when you look at the price they charge for salad packs in the _Palace of Hell_, it isn't do bad!

Hope they grow well for you, I grow them quite close together because I crop the leaves when they're small and sow a pot every few weeks so I can keep cropping in rotation. You'll be amazed how productive they are!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I've never had any vermouth, but will get a bottle today. Might be a good change from the rum. What drinks are made with it?
> 
> BTW, I got a copy of Antonia Fraser's book "Faith and Treason: The Story of the Gunpowder Plot". I started it and find it quite interesting. Was afraid it would be one of those books that 'once you put it down, you can't pick it back up'. I'm pleasantly surprised. Thanks for the recommendation!


It's used with gin or vodka in the classic _Martini_, also excellent as a long drink 2:1 with Bacardi and topped up with soda, or just with fizzy lemonade and ice. There are dozens of cocktails that use vermouth, it's a great thing to have in the house. It's also brilliant in pork and chicken casseroles because it contains a mix of herbs that really adds flavour.

I'm glad you're enjoying Antonia Fraser's book, it's probably the best work on the conspiracy and explains the incredibly complex situation better than any other I've read.

Dave


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

Drove all the way to Bar Harbor from the Northern tip of Maine. The city was literally CLOSED FOR WINTER. All of the restaurants/hotels...CLOSED. We couldn't believe it. I guess the lobster go south for the winter also. So disappointed. Drove all the way back to Northern Maine. I guess I will have to return in March. Most of the signs said...."see you in March" The locals told us....'everything pretty much shuts down' I guess they really meant it.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> Drove all the way to Bar Harbor from the Northern tip of Maine. The city was literally CLOSED FOR WINTER. All of the restaurants/hotels...CLOSED. We couldn't believe it. I guess the lobster go south for the winter also. So disappointed. Drove all the way back to Northern Maine. I guess I will have to return in March. Most of the signs said...."see you in March" The locals told us....'everything pretty much shuts down' I guess they really meant it.


What a disappointment, I hope the scenery made up for it a bit. A lot of the UK's coastal towns go very quiet in Winter too, except for special festivals. I have a tough tme avoiding all the 'Dickensian Christmas' events at this time of year, the 'local lad' casts a long shadow!

Dave


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

Yum, our anniversary is comimg up the 21st of December, I'll have to give this a try. He's not a big lobster fan but if it has cheese, he'll eat it, and I'll cook up a few of his favorites and we'll have us a seafood delight dinner. Thanks for the recipee.


FireballDave said:


> Muddyann said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I lived in Maine, but I would be eating lobster instead of knitting. I love lobster but am not thrilled wiht any of the ways they cook it here. The restaurants I have gone to make it all dried up. Overcooked! I would make it myself, but have never tried. Hello from Lacey, WA
> ...


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

["Patterns of Murder" and I'm on the last story (A Stitch in Time) only to discover there are approximately 30 pages missing. The page numbers jump from 408 to 441. At first I thought maybe the pages were just misnumbered, but alas, that wasn't the case. I bought this book over a year ago and know I don't have the sales receipt. Trying to decide if I should take it back to the book store or if I should write the publisher. Maybe if I don't get any resolution at the book store I will write the publisher.

Has this ever happened to anyone? Read a book and find pages missing?[/quote]

Just a thought because I would want to know the end of the story "Right Now!", if you don't get any resolution quickly that you go to the library to finish reading the rest of the story. Then bug the publisher etc. (((ggg


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> Drove all the way to Bar Harbor from the Northern tip of Maine. The city was literally CLOSED FOR WINTER. All of the restaurants/hotels...CLOSED. We couldn't believe it. I guess the lobster go south for the winter also. So disappointed. Drove all the way back to Northern Maine. I guess I will have to return in March. Most of the signs said...."see you in March" The locals told us....'everything pretty much shuts down' I guess they really meant it.


If you have a lobster pot, do your own. It's easy! We were buying 1 3/4 pound lobsters in September for $4.50 a pound. There's a lobster pound right before you cross the bridge onto Mt. Desert Island - it's called Trenton Bridge Lobster Pound. Was that closed, also?

Edit: Just checked and they close on Columbus Day. Too bad, because it's a fun place to have lobster!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Sam, I am so very sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you and your daughter. Yes, we try to shield our children - I wish we could!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dave, that lobster recipe is making my mouth water! In keeping with the seafood recipes this weekend, here's one that DH and I like. It uses tuna steaks, either fresh or frozen. I've found that the frozen ones cost less than the fresh and are just as good if not better.

Balsamic Glazed Tuna

1 1/4 tsp coarsely ground pepper
1/4 tsp salt
4 6 oz. tuna steaks, 3/4" thick
1/4 cup chicken broth
1 T balsamic vinegar
4 tsp brown sugar
1 T soy sauce
1/2 tsp cornstarch
1/4 cup diafonally sliced green onion

Sprinkle pepper and salt over tuna. Grill about 3 minutes* on each side. Remove from heat.

Combine remaining ingredients and bring to a boil. Cook 1 minute, stirring constantly. Spoon over fish.

Makes 4 servings.

*May take longer unless you like tuna slightly raw, which I don't. I was served it once on a cruise ship and didn't eat it because it wasn't cooked all the way through. The waiter said he should have warned me that it would be that way.

This is a good way to get your Omega-3 fatty acid.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Happy birthday, Dave! 

Thanks for the radish top soup recipe :thumbup: 

I love radishes and always throw the tops into various soups; this one sounds especially good.

I also like the radishes themselves sliced thin on a piece of buttered baguette (or any good bread) with a little sprinkle of salt - guess that's why I always plant the French breakfast radishes


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

I love all kinds of greens, so nice to see the different ways people use them! Winter is the best vegetable gardening season here in the desert southwest. Right now I have rainbow chard, pak choi, mixed lettuces, arugula, frisée, chicory (not quite sure what to do with that), beets, turnips, rutabagas, parsnips, carrots, snow peas, broccoli rabe. Things are just now getting to usable size, and some will take a while yet.


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

Again, it's been lovely to keep a watchful eye on the Knitting Tea Party posts. I am sorry for the sadness some people have been having, and hope by chatting with 'friends' on KP they are having a little 'sunshine'. 
A few weeks ago I joined in the tea party with a work dilemma and I thought I would give an update, in case anyone is still interested. And thank you to those who did give advice. If anyone does remember me - I'm the one with the very grumpy boss in a stressful permanent job, and the other casual job that could become permanent although I didn't know about the longevity of the 2nd job. I like the first job, but not the boss, the second job is a hobby becoming a dream. I guess I was scared of change, and of not having a job at all. Well ... 10 days ago I found myself having a shouting match with my boss head to head, instead of my going into the office and crying or screaming in frustration. Enough was enough! I resigned. The next day my boss was in tears. (He's a man, and although there is nothing wrong with a man crying, it is still unusual in a work situation.) We chatted, he said sorry, I said I would work a while longer so I didn't leave him with staff shortages. The company is soon to relocate and although I could go with them it would be with different working hours. I now find out he has been telling work colleagues I am not going to move as the hours do not suit me!!! He truly is a beep of a boss - I wonder I didn't come to my senses sooner. Sorry for the vent. Just needed that!
Now it's a lovely, cosy early Sunday evening in Kent. No work today. I did 'nothing' yesterday except spend time with a good friend and visit a little craft fair. Today, lunch out with the 'out'laws and tonight a rest in front of the tv. I feel I have had a decadent weekend, well needed. One day I might actually make one of the recipes shown on here. They usually sound quite yummy. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

TinaOR said:


> Again, it's been lovely to keep a watchful eye on the Knitting Tea Party posts. I am sorry for the sadness some people have been having, and hope by chatting with 'friends' on KP they are having a little 'sunshine'.
> A few weeks ago I joined in the tea party with a work dilemma and I thought I would give an update, in case anyone is still interested. And thank you to those who did give advice. If anyone does remember me - I'm the one with the very grumpy boss in a stressful permanent job, and the other casual job that could become permanent although I didn't know about the longevity of the 2nd job. I like the first job, but not the boss, the second job is a hobby becoming a dream. I guess I was scared of change, and of not having a job at all. Well ... 10 days ago I found myself having a shouting match with my boss head to head, instead of my going into the office and crying or screaming in frustration. Enough was enough! I resigned. The next day my boss was in tears. (He's a man, and although there is nothing wrong with a man crying, it is still unusual in a work situation.) We chatted, he said sorry, I said I would work a while longer so I didn't leave him with staff shortages. The company is soon to relocate and although I could go with them it would be with different working hours. I now find out he has been telling work colleagues I am not going to move as the hours do not suit me!!! He truly is a beep of a boss - I wonder I didn't come to my senses sooner. Sorry for the vent. Just needed that!
> Now it's a lovely, cosy early Sunday evening in Kent. No work today. I did 'nothing' yesterday except spend time with a good friend and visit a little craft fair. Today, lunch out with the 'out'laws and tonight a rest in front of the tv. I feel I have had a decadent weekend, well needed. One day I might actually make one of the recipes shown on here. They usually sound quite yummy. Thank you for sharing.


I know how it is to work with an abusive boss! My boss's partner is a screamer. He's been through 9 secretaries in 16 years! He will call them stupid, or swear at them. He actually said "why don't you just b**w me?" to one of them! (not in a sexual harrassment kind of way). Our last secretary was great. He never abused her, she was a tough Italian gal and not abusable. However, she quit after 2 months to go back to her old job. He also never abuses me, because my boss and I would not put up with it. I told my boss that that I wouldn't take it and would scream right back. I have his full support in that, but haven't had to. They are not only partners, but they are brothers-in-law, so there's not much my boss can do about the situation. We're also a very small firm, just two partners, an associate and two secretaries, so when the abuse happens, we're all aware of it, it's rarely behind closed doors, he just lets it rip. You made a great decision. What about the other job? still available? Are you going to give it a shot?


----------



## buckybear (Jan 21, 2011)

Every year around this time, I make a big batch of Buckeyes. They are named for the state tree of Ohio, where I am from and still live. They are a wonderful sweet treat and are always a welcomed gift for friends and neighbors at Christmas time. I will put the web site on here for you if interested. I get the Cook'sCountry magazine, which is also a TV cooking show. I hope you enjoy the recipe:www.cookscountry.com type in Buckeyes in the search box and a free recipe will come up. I have to make this recipe x 4 to get enough for my exchange group. Enjoy!


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

TinaOR said:


> Again, it's been lovely to keep a watchful eye on the Knitting Tea Party posts. I am sorry for the sadness some people have been having, and hope by chatting with 'friends' on KP they are having a little 'sunshine'.
> A few weeks ago I joined in the tea party with a work dilemma and I thought I would give an update, in case anyone is still interested. And thank you to those who did give advice. If anyone does remember me - I'm the one with the very grumpy boss in a stressful permanent job, and the other casual job that could become permanent although I didn't know about the longevity of the 2nd job. I like the first job, but not the boss, the second job is a hobby becoming a dream. I guess I was scared of change, and of not having a job at all. Well ... 10 days ago I found myself having a shouting match with my boss head to head, instead of my going into the office and crying or screaming in frustration. Enough was enough! I resigned. The next day my boss was in tears. (He's a man, and although there is nothing wrong with a man crying, it is still unusual in a work situation.) We chatted, he said sorry, I said I would work a while longer so I didn't leave him with staff shortages. The company is soon to relocate and although I could go with them it would be with different working hours. I now find out he has been telling work colleagues I am not going to move as the hours do not suit me!!! He truly is a beep of a boss - I wonder I didn't come to my senses sooner. Sorry for the vent. Just needed that!
> Now it's a lovely, cosy early Sunday evening in Kent. No work today. I did 'nothing' yesterday except spend time with a good friend and visit a little craft fair. Today, lunch out with the 'out'laws and tonight a rest in front of the tv. I feel I have had a decadent weekend, well needed. One day I might actually make one of the recipes shown on here. They usually sound quite yummy. Thank you for sharing.


Your boss has made me once again thank my lucky stars that I no longer have to put up with anything like that. I also put up with a swine of a boss (a woman) because, living in the country, it was very hard to find another job. I used to feel ill some days at the thought of having to go to work and my workmate suffered 3 miscarriages whilst the woman was with us. After 2 yrs, the devil moved on and my workmate eventually had 3 children after being told (during the stress period) that she probably couldn't have children because she kept having miscarriages. So make sure you don't ever put up with any of that nonsense ever again. And if your own work plans require you to leave the ungrateful, disloyal beep sooner, then put yourself first. (I no longer have to put up with that sort of thing now because I finally made it to retirement! And every day is like a holiday.)


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I've never had any vermouth, but will get a bottle today. Might be a good change from the rum. What drinks are made with it?
> 
> BTW, I got a copy of Antonia Fraser's book "Faith and Treason: The Story of the Gunpowder Plot". I started it and find it quite interesting. Was afraid it would be one of those books that 'once you put it down, you can't pick it back up'. I'm pleasantly surprised. Thanks for the recommendation!


siouxann, you should read Antonia Fraser's book on Mary, Queen of Scots. I'm not a fan of Mary and am a great fan of Elizabeth I, but when Mary was beheaded (she let herself be persuaded to intrigue against Elizabeth during her imprisonment by Liz), I have to say I sat and wept. I felt a personal loss. That doesn't usually happen to me.


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

Thank you for your speedy responses. It really is like having 'friends' in the living room. I am finding out about the 'new job' tomorrow!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

TinaOR, 
I have been looking to see how your situation turns out. I detests shouting matches, but have had some doozies with the many bosses I have had the last 25 years or so.
The thing is our bosses keep moving around, so no one erupts and kills the bums!
But, I hang in there and say, 'I can do this for 8 hours!!'
And that really is all I have to put up with!
Keep us posted. There are always others who care about your well-being!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Howdi95 said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > I've never had any vermouth, but will get a bottle today. Might be a good change from the rum. What drinks are made with it?
> ...


That's another great one of Antonia Fraser's, she really has a special talent for unpicking one of the most complicated periods in British history. When it comes to duplicity and ruthless schemining deviousness, modern politicians are complete amateurs compared to the Renaissance and Tudor masters of the game!

Dave


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Muddyann said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I lived in Maine, but I would be eating lobster instead of knitting. I love lobster but am not thrilled wiht any of the ways they cook it here. The restaurants I have gone to make it all dried up. Overcooked! I would make it myself, but have never tried. Hello from Lacey, WA
> ...


The first meal I had after the birth of my second daughter 42 years ago was Lobster Thermidor. It was the first time I had ever had it and it was probably the one of best meals of my life.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

TinaOR said:


> Thank you for your speedy responses. It really is like having 'friends' in the living room. I am finding out about the 'new job' tomorrow!


I hope it works out well for you, I've always been freelance, or _The Boss_ so I usually ended up getting annoyed with myself!

Dave


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Muddyann said:
> ...


It's a lovely dish and a lot easier to cook than people think, simplicity really is a virtue!

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> How very cool of the church to give a reminder to make the Christmas Puddings. LOL. I shall 'stir up' my Christmas cakes today so they can have time to have all their flavors marry. Some people don't like the rum, so I always make a couple "Shirley Temple" versions.


What does one use in place of rum for the Shirley Temple versions?

I frogged the scarf again...third time! And I've decided it's not the pattern--all three I tried I did really like--it's the color changing I don't care for. So...it will still be those colors but I will have to figure out a different way to assemble it.  I still have 4 skeins of lace weight to put into balls, and that will give me some time to think about the scarf.

Tamales are cooking! DD helped me assemble them (otherwise, I'd still be in there putting the last of them together) and we cooked up the first batch. We've all had a taste and pronounced them suitable. Since we have the steamer out, we're looking at making some Chinese steam buns (found a simple recipe here: http://allrecipes.com//Recipe/chinese-steamed-buns/Detail.aspx and we'll put sweet red bean paste in for filling (provided we don't collapse from exhaustion before then, LOL). I woke her up EARLY this morning to get started. We've wanted to make them for a while but haven't had the time; today, since we started so early, we should have them in time for dessert tonight.

Then, later, of course, it will be sittin' and knittin' as usual. All in all, things are shaping up to make a good day for a change, and I hope everyone else is having a good day, too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tina - good for you - no one needs to work for a boss like that -i hope your other job pans out the way you want it - i voted for that one anyhow - have a good feeling about it.

sam


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

scotslass said:


> Good Evening everyone from freezing N.Idaho, 3 ins of snow on the ground, only 20 deg outside right now ... so cold
> 
> Happy Birthday Dave ... hope you have a wonderful weekend of celebrating.
> 
> ...


lol i only saw a few flakes falling the other day up here and that was more than enough for me


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just wanted to pass along some good news. Our daughter, who is a Postdoctoral Fellow at the Feinberg Cardiovascular Research Institute affiliated with Northwestern University here in Chicago, recently won the prestigious Young Investigator's Award from the American Heart Association!! She presented her research last Sunday at a big conference in Orlando and learned that she won the award and the closing ceremonies last Tuesday. We had a huge homecoming and celebration for her on Wednesday. Some of you may know that this daughter's husband passed away a couple of months ago after a long battle with colon cancer. We're so amazed (and proud) that she's able to focus to this degree while in the midst of such grief. More on the award is at:
http://my.americanheart.org/professional/Councils/AwardsandLectures/EarlyCareer/Melvin-L-Marcus-Young-Investigator-Award_UCM_322573_Article.jsp

Just don't ask me anything more about the article or her research other than she works with cardiac stem cells in an effort to program to re-generate new cardiac cells...right now she's working on mice, but you may have heard where there has been some success in the first human patient to receive cardiac stem cells..important work for sure!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Wow....what a roller coaster. I am very later getting to the Tea Party this week (it's 3 PM here in (Cleveland).

First, Sam I am so sorry for your and Heidi's loss. You have the love and prayers of so many just on this site. It doesn't ease the pain, but know that you and Heidi and the family are wrapped in a lot of love and care and prayers.

Happy birthday, Dave....sounds like you have been having a grand celebration! We are all SO glad you were born! Very pleased the lads have been taking good care of you.

We are in Cleveland for an early Thanksgiving celebration, since he needs to go to his in-laws next week. Right now I am "busy" watching him rebuild his fireplace. He has a lovely old house that he has been crazily trying to remodel and bring up to date. SO many tasks.

We are back to Chicago tomorrow..just in time to prep Thanksgiving for my brother. Just a small dinner this year. That's okay...Christmas is shaping up to be a big affair...LOTS of company.

I addition to all of his renovation tasks my son is the house chef....he prepared a fabulous Butternut Squash Soup last night.

1 leek per squash...sweated in EVOO. Add chopped squash, sliced ginger, garlic, salt & pepper, chicken broth...cook for about 15 minutes in pressure cooker, or just simmer for about 1 hour. When fully cooked and soft, mash with potato masher and then use an immersion blender or food processor to make smooth. MMMMMmmmm!

I'm excited about all of the recipes posted this week.

Blessings to all, peace, have gentle Thanksgivings.
Carol (IL)


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just wanted to pass along some good news. Our daughter, who is a Postdoctoral Fellow at the Feinberg Cardiovascular Research Institute affiliated with Northwestern University here in Chicago, recently won the prestigious Young Investigator's Award from the American Heart Association!! She presented her research last Sunday at a big conference in Orlando and learned that she won the award and the closing ceremonies last Tuesday. We had a huge homecoming and celebration for her on Wednesday. Some of you may know that this daughter's husband passed away a couple of months ago after a long battle with colon cancer. We're so amazed (and proud) that she's able to focus to this degree while in the midst of such grief. More on the award is at:
> http://my.americanheart.org/professional/Councils/AwardsandLectures/EarlyCareer/Melvin-L-Marcus-Young-Investigator-Award_UCM_322573_Article.jsp
> 
> Just don't ask me anything more about the article or her research other than she works with cardiac stem cells in an effort to program to re-generate new cardiac cells...right now she's working on mice, but you may have heard where there has been some success in the first human patient to receive cardiac stem cells..important work for sure!!


That is absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

It's 3 teenage boys from Italy and they have FABULOUS voices!

I grew up in N.Y.C. at a time when every young Italian boy would try to sing opera! I was blessed because my aunt dated Mario Lanza. Then we had a young man who lived in the house in back of ours whom I would tease mercilessly by eating pickles and sucking on lemons in front of him when he would sing. He wound up at the N.Y. Met. Opera.

These three young men brought back such memories with their energy and the quality of their voices! Love Them!
Thank you for sharing this!!!
marilyn


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks Howdi95 and Dave for the advice. I had not read anything by Ms Fraser, and had heard of her only because of those TV mysteries on PBS, I think. They were rather silly. 

Sorlenna, For my S. T. version, I usually just add more fruit juice. One year I let some Sprite go flat and used that. There's only between a quarter and a half a cup of it so it really doesn't make much difference. I suspect you could omit it entirely and have the same results. 

After years of being a vegetarian, I finally started to eat fish and seafood again, so the receipts this week will all get a workout. Thanks to all!

I'm recuperating from a shopping trip. Starting in january I'm putting myself on a yarn diet, so first I had to go to AC Moore's and see what they had new. Too much, it turns out. I really need a storage shed to hold my stash! Then I went to the Palace of Hell to get the fixins' for the T-day feast. I'm exhausted! The store I shop at bought out the two businesses next to it and enlarged. I'm tired by the time I'm halfway around. Sometimes I think there are just too many choices. I was glad to note that they have put in an international section, and i can get HP Sauce there. It is so much better than A-1, just no comparison.

Time to do my "stir-ups". See y'all later.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> It's 3 teenage boys from Italy and they have FABULOUS voices!
> 
> I grew up in N.Y.C. at a time when every young Italian boy would try to sing opera! I was blessed because my aunt dated Mario Lanza. Then we had a young man who lived in the house in back of ours whom I would tease mercilessly by eating pickles and sucking on lemons in front of him when he would sing. He wound up at the N.Y. Met. Opera.
> 
> ...


Since I am an opera fan I wonder who the neighbor was who ended up at the met.


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh this really sounds good.


DorisT said:


> Dave, that lobster recipe is making my mouth water! In keeping with the seafood recipes this weekend, here's one that DH and I like. It uses tuna steaks, either fresh or frozen. I've found that the frozen ones cost less than the fresh and are just as good if not better.
> 
> Balsamic Glazed Tuna
> 
> ...


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

Boss situations can really break a job. I worked for a company that I just loved and I was so disappointed when they hired this guy who was tactless, and had to learn everything from me. At first he was so thankful and appreciative, then the second year he brought in someone and told me that I was to train her like I trained him, then I was to have a good attitude about her taking over half of my job. It was difficult emotionally, then when I saw that she wanted to make a name for herself doing things her own way, I looked and just shook my head. She was real into initials, so she would go to a meeting and take all of these notes and print out all of this stuff that no one understood. They would ask me to decipher and I would say, "I wasn't at the meeting, why ask me?" Then she changed all the files and no one could find anything. It had taken months to get them set up so all the engineers knew where to look for what. Last thing she did was decide that the billing should be changed around. So all of these contracts that I had been billing out were no longer my responsibility and no money was coming in. I gave my notice and the last I heard (from a friend who was still there) as soon as my last day was done, they gave her notice. They didn't want me to know because they didn't want to be embarassed by the whole thing. So we moved back to Washington, which was a good thing under the circumstances of the new boss.


TinaOR said:


> Again, it's been lovely to keep a watchful eye on the Knitting Tea Party posts. I am sorry for the sadness some people have been having, and hope by chatting with 'friends' on KP they are having a little 'sunshine'.
> A few weeks ago I joined in the tea party with a work dilemma and I thought I would give an update, in case anyone is still interested. And thank you to those who did give advice. If anyone does remember me - I'm the one with the very grumpy boss in a stressful permanent job, and the other casual job that could become permanent although I didn't know about the longevity of the 2nd job. I like the first job, but not the boss, the second job is a hobby becoming a dream. I guess I was scared of change, and of not having a job at all. Well ... 10 days ago I found myself having a shouting match with my boss head to head, instead of my going into the office and crying or screaming in frustration. Enough was enough! I resigned. The next day my boss was in tears. (He's a man, and although there is nothing wrong with a man crying, it is still unusual in a work situation.) We chatted, he said sorry, I said I would work a while longer so I didn't leave him with staff shortages. The company is soon to relocate and although I could go with them it would be with different working hours. I now find out he has been telling work colleagues I am not going to move as the hours do not suit me!!! He truly is a beep of a boss - I wonder I didn't come to my senses sooner. Sorry for the vent. Just needed that!
> Now it's a lovely, cosy early Sunday evening in Kent. No work today. I did 'nothing' yesterday except spend time with a good friend and visit a little craft fair. Today, lunch out with the 'out'laws and tonight a rest in front of the tv. I feel I have had a decadent weekend, well needed. One day I might actually make one of the recipes shown on here. They usually sound quite yummy. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

We don't have Thanksgiving over here- and I for one have no idea what it is actually about. I know it is big- impossible to miss from reading American novels, think it gets mentioned more often than Christmas but why?
Working on an angora hat for my rabbit loving daughter wih an intarsia rabbit in it. Looks like it has worked, which is good as I worked out the pattern for myself. It needed to be flat so I could do the rabbit but then I decided that it would be best worked from the top down so I worked this out for myself (I am a pattern follower and generally simply make small adjusments if needed). Whan I got to the ribbed band I moved to knitting in the round so she can wear the band folded up or down without worrying about the seam. but now I have this rabbit fluff everywear including on my computer keyboard. Pinky maroon and white look good on brown trousers! Off to the library soon and will pick up the book Knitting Socks Around the World (they are too books with very similar names and i not actually which of these it is but I don't care) Not a good time to get something like this- I have too much other knitting to do in the next month.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

darowil said:


> We don't have Thanksgiving over here- and I for one have no idea what it is actually about. I know it is big- impossible to miss from reading American novels, think it gets mentioned more often than Christmas but why?
> Working on an angora hat for my rabbit loving daughter wih an intarsia rabbit in it. Looks like it has worked, which is good as I worked out the pattern for myself. It needed to be flat so I could do the rabbit but then I decided that it would be best worked from the top down so I worked this out for myself (I am a pattern follower and generally simply make small adjusments if needed). Whan I got to the ribbed band I moved to knitting in the round so she can wear the band folded up or down without worrying about the seam. but now I have this rabbit fluff everywear including on my computer keyboard. Pinky maroon and white look good on brown trousers! Off to the library soon and will pick up the book Knitting Socks Around the World (they are too books with very similar names and i not actually which of these it is but I don't care) Not a good time to get something like this- I have too much other knitting to do in the next month.


Isn't it liberating to realize you can do some designing and adjust of a pattern to get the results you want.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

darowil said:


> We don't have Thanksgiving over here- and I for one have no idea what it is actually about. I know it is big- impossible to miss from reading American novels, think it gets mentioned more often than Christmas but why?]
> 
> Thanksgiving celebrates the harvest, in a way. When the pilgrims came to this country, they met very harsh conditions, and had to learn many survival skills, new to them. The Native Americans helped them to learn to live off the land. When the harvest was completed, the Pilgrims and the Indians celebrated together with a feast to give thanks for the bounty, and for their survival, of course. This is a very simplistic view of Thanksgiving, but I believe addresses the salient points.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

It certainly feels good- even greater sense of astisfaction than knitting normally gives. (Didn't design the rabbit, that cmae off ravelery)Part of the reason is that she has a very big head- same size as my big-headed hisband. When I was wondering how big her head was he said 24". How do you know I wondered? Because it is the same size as mine he said and it is hard for him to find hats that fit him even in hat shops.
Now I need to work out how to get the Audi symbol onto socks for this daughters husband. He loves Audis but had to sell his a couple of years ago so they could buy a house and he keeps asking me if I could do him socks with it on them so this is my next goal. Maybe he won't be so bothered by the loss of the car? It was suggested that I might be able to use bottle lids for the circle so I will give that a go on knitting graph paper. Between them they are stretching me.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> We don't have Thanksgiving over here- and I for one have no idea what it is actually about. I know it is big- impossible to miss from reading American novels, think it gets mentioned more often than Christmas but why?


Just speaking from a Canadian's perspective here on this. We have our Canadian Thanksgiving the second weekend in October. The Thanksgiving Day is to mark the end of the harvest of all grown fruits, vegies, grains. (In the USA, of course it is the end of November because their growing season is longer). I think that it is widely celebrated as a family get together and to be thankful to one another for the past year. Some bring God into the equation here, and, it is God by the name in which ever religion a person chooses. 
At Christmas time there is the birth of Jesus. At Thanksgiving time there is no "baby Jesus" celebration to exclude any religion that does not celebrate in Jesus' birth. It really is a non-religious holiday and I think that is one reason why it is so popular. It is also the first three day weekend when the kids get to come home from college/university. It is mid-term for them. 
I dont know what the UK does about Thanksgiving. Dave, can you shed some light on this?? And those in the Southern hemisphere of course dont get harvest in our fall time.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > We don't have Thanksgiving over here- and I for one have no idea what it is actually about. I know it is big- impossible to miss from reading American novels, think it gets mentioned more often than Christmas but why?
> ...


One of the reasons I think our TG is so great is that it includes absolutely everyone and makes us aware of how fortunate we are. Even those of us less fortunate, are fortunate in some ways, even though nowadays I frequently despair of this country.


----------



## luvs2knit (May 20, 2011)

Just wanted to wish everyone a happy and healthy thanksgiving and offer my condolences to Sam and his family. Also, happy birthday greetings to Dave.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

mjs said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


I agree. Thanksgiving is a non-religious, non-contentous holiday of celebration for the fruits of the earth. Something that every race and culture can celebrate together with everyone else.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

I googled The meaning of Thanksgiving, Joseph Farah wrote a really nice explanation about it. Being from the UK and not celebrating Thanksgiving till we came here, and hearing all different explanations for the meaning. I found this piece quite interesting


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

scotslass said:


> I googled The meaning of Thanksgiving, Joseph Farah wrote a really nice explanation about it. Being from the UK and not celebrating Thanksgiving till we came here, and hearing all different explanations for the meaning. I found this piece quite interesting


People need to remember that Thanksgiving does not occur just in the USA. We too celebrate in Canada and we had no "pilgrims" such as are made a big deal of in the USA. Each country that celebrates this holiday has their own history and reason for it. It goes back much farther than the "pilgrim" invention of it.
http://www.timeanddate.com/holidays/canada/thanksgiving-day


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> scotslass said:
> 
> 
> > I googled The meaning of Thanksgiving, Joseph Farah wrote a really nice explanation about it. Being from the UK and not celebrating Thanksgiving till we came here, and hearing all different explanations for the meaning. I found this piece quite interesting
> ...


This was an American explanation, as Joseph states in his writing


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

scotslass said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > scotslass said:
> ...


Yep, I know that. I just wanted to also give the Canadian perspective on this. I think we are getting our posts mixed up while the other is also posting!! haha, it is all good stuff and a reason to eat again!!!


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

People need to remember that Thanksgiving does not occur just in the USA. We too celebrate in Canada and we had no "pilgrims" such as are made a big deal of in the USA. Each country that celebrates this holiday has their own history and reason for it.[/quote]

Didn't mean to offend. I was simply (and I mean simply) giving an explanation of Thanksgiving from my point of view and understanding. I left many things out of the US version as well as apparently slighting the Canadians. Again, my apologies for the offense.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ceili said:


> People need to remember that Thanksgiving does not occur just in the USA. We too celebrate in Canada and we had no "pilgrims" such as are made a big deal of in the USA. Each country that celebrates this holiday has their own history and reason for it.


Didn't mean to offend. I was simply (and I mean simply) giving an explanation of Thanksgiving from my point of view and understanding. I left many things out of the US version as well as apparently slighting the Canadians. Again, my apologies for the offense.[/quote]

No offense taken at all!! Thanksgiving is a widely celebrated holiday worldwide, no matter when the Thanksgiving Day is. I would also assume that different countries also call this day by different names according to their cultures/language.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just wanted to pass along some good news. Our daughter, who is a Postdoctoral Fellow at the Feinberg Cardiovascular Research Institute affiliated with Northwestern University here in Chicago, recently won the prestigious Young Investigator's Award from the American Heart Association!! She presented her research last Sunday at a big conference in Orlando and learned that she won the award and the closing ceremonies last Tuesday. We had a huge homecoming and celebration for her on Wednesday. Some of you may know that this daughter's husband passed away a couple of months ago after a long battle with colon cancer. We're so amazed (and proud) that she's able to focus to this degree while in the midst of such grief. More on the award is at:
> http://my.americanheart.org/professional/Councils/AwardsandLectures/EarlyCareer/Melvin-L-Marcus-Young-Investigator-Award_UCM_322573_Article.jsp
> 
> Just don't ask me anything more about the article or her research other than she works with cardiac stem cells in an effort to program to re-generate new cardiac cells...right now she's working on mice, but you may have heard where there has been some success in the first human patient to receive cardiac stem cells..important work for sure!!


That is amazing and she is truly amazing! She is the hope for the future and you must be so very proud!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanksgiving is, as said, non-religious. It's possible to be thankful for things without having any opinion where they came from. It's a great day to spend with family, and it's a great day to invite in those who are away from home. I have fed a number of lost lambs at Thanksgiving. It isn't commercial since retailers can't come up with much to sell except for paper plates. It's a wonderful time to linger around the table and talk about the past and the future. Although there's a lot of cooking to be done, if that is your desire, there really isn't so much pressure. I'd be glad to do it more often if everybody could get together at the same time. Any of you who live somewhere besides the US, come over at Thanksgiving and I bet any of the KP people would welcome you as part of the festivities. I would, anyway.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Congratulations to your daughter, you must be so proud of her. Such exciting and wonderful work.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just wanted to pass along some good news. Our daughter, who is a Postdoctoral Fellow at the Feinberg Cardiovascular Research Institute affiliated with Northwestern University here in Chicago, recently won the prestigious Young Investigator's Award from the American Heart Association!! She presented her research last Sunday at a big conference in Orlando and learned that she won the award and the closing ceremonies last Tuesday. We had a huge homecoming and celebration for her on Wednesday. Some of you may know that this daughter's husband passed away a couple of months ago after a long battle with colon cancer. We're so amazed (and proud) that she's able to focus to this degree while in the midst of such grief. More on the award is at:
> http://my.americanheart.org/professional/Councils/AwardsandLectures/EarlyCareer/Melvin-L-Marcus-Young-Investigator-Award_UCM_322573_Article.jsp
> 
> Just don't ask me anything more about the article or her research other than she works with cardiac stem cells in an effort to program to re-generate new cardiac cells...right now she's working on mice, but you may have heard where there has been some success in the first human patient to receive cardiac stem cells..important work for sure!!


Congratulations to your daughter, Rookie! And congratulations to you for raising such a fine young woman. Your pride in her is more than justified.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

rookieretiree - congratulations to you and your daughter - and warm thoughts and positive in her grieving for her husband. she must be a most dedicated doctor - your kp family is proud of her.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

carol - what is sweated in evoo?

sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for the links etc on thanksgiving- it is certainly good to stop and remember that we are alone are not responsible for all the great things we have achieved.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I was just chatting with my sister and she does a lot of tofu cooking. My stomach does not tolerate a lot of meat anymore. I was thinking of buying some tofu but have not a clue as to what to make with it. I dont tolerate  a lot of spices either. My sister suggested miso soup?? she has not made that but says she has eaten it many times. I dont want to start making something that is not edible and so I dont know what I am looking for on the web when it comes to tofu. Any KP members want to help me out here??


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Sam EVOO is extra virgin olive oil.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

We don't celebrate _Thanksgiving Day_ in the UK. The church makes much of its _Harvest Festival_ in October, but to limited effect in these secular times. It has been suggested this is because when England had an agrarian economy, most people were too busy in the fields to waste time in church, so it had to wait until the harvest was in to reassert its authority over the peasantry and get down to the important task of collecting its taxes and counting up the profits. It's certainly true that after the greeddy and corrupt local lords and church had taken the lion's share of everything the serfs and peasants produced, there wasn't much left to live on.

Dave


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanksgiving celebrates the harvest, in a way. When the pilgrims came to this country, they met very harsh conditions, and had to learn many survival skills, new to them. The Native Americans helped them to learn to live off the land. When the harvest was completed, the Pilgrims and the Indians celebrated together with a feast to give thanks for the bounty, and for their survival, of course. This is a very simplistic view of Thanksgiving, but I believe addresses the salient points.[/quote]

Thanks, I wasn't sure what it was all about either!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Thanksgiving is, as said, non-religious. It's possible to be thankful for things without having any opinion where they came from. It's a great day to spend with family, and it's a great day to invite in those who are away from home. I have fed a number of lost lambs at Thanksgiving. It isn't commercial since retailers can't come up with much to sell except for paper plates. It's a wonderful time to linger around the table and talk about the past and the future. Although there's a lot of cooking to be done, if that is your desire, there really isn't so much pressure. I'd be glad to do it more often if everybody could get together at the same time. Any of you who live somewhere besides the US, come over at Thanksgiving and I bet any of the KP people would welcome you as part of the festivities. I would, anyway.


Here I come!! :lol:


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I was just chatting with my sister and she does a lot of tofu cooking. My stomach does not tolerate a lot of meat anymore. I was thinking of buying some tofu but have not a clue as to what to make with it. I dont tolerate a lot of spices either. My sister suggested miso soup?? she has not made that but says she has eaten it many times. I dont want to start making something that is not edible and so I dont know what I am looking for on the web when it comes to tofu. Any KP members want to help me out here??


There are several good books about cooking tofu. A general all-purpose vegetarian book that I really like is the Moosewood Cookbook by Mollie kazan. It has some very good receipts in it for tofu. Before buying it, though, I would check it out at a library to see if it is what you need. Tofu comes in several textures, and often takes on the flavor of whatever it is cooked with. I usually either cut it into cubes or slices and gently saute it in olive oil with whatever spices or seasonings happen to strike my fancy at the time. I'll look up my receipt for miso soup and post it later.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I was just chatting with my sister and she does a lot of tofu cooking. My stomach does not tolerate a lot of meat anymore. I was thinking of buying some tofu but have not a clue as to what to make with it. I dont tolerate a lot of spices either. My sister suggested miso soup?? she has not made that but says she has eaten it many times. I dont want to start making something that is not edible and so I dont know what I am looking for on the web when it comes to tofu. Any KP members want to help me out here??


I've been able to buy miso soup in dried form in a package. You might like to try that first before you make your own to see if you like it. I like to fix it sometimes when we have Chinese takeout. It's very tasty and has bits of seaweed in it. I'm not a big fan of tofu, though.


----------



## csbstar (Feb 1, 2011)

Sam,
So sorry to hear about your daughter and her baby. I have a daughter who is expecting next month and I just can't imagine the agony and pain she is feeling, plus your family. My heartfelt prayers coming your way!


----------



## csbstar (Feb 1, 2011)

I wish they had some type of party in my area. I just found out there is a local yarn shop about 25 miles north. I may have to stop in and see if she has any get togethers! I miss fellowship with others, the Knitting Paradise gives me this!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you siouxann. My grocery stores are extremely limited in what they carry. I know that one of them has started to carry a shredded tofu. No seaweed in the stores here so would likely substitute with another green vegie.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Since I am an opera fan I wonder who the neighbor was who ended up at the met.[/quote]

Goodness, it feels like I haven't been home in a hundred years! Well, this was more than fifty years ago now. His mother, Rosa, used to tell me that God was going to make sure I married Sally! But... I married my husband fifty years ago so that I know it was more than fifty years ago that I taunted him. I can remember my mother telling me shortly after I was married that Sally actually made it to the Met. I can't remember his last name but his first name was Sally, Salvatore.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

At 2.15 am Tuesday I had better head off to bed. But I have been listening to an amazing cricket match from South Africa. A five day match, went into the last session and we won in a very close game that could have gone either way right to the end. And on top of that the umpires kept looking at the light meter as though they might decide to go off and have the result end in a draw. Which would have not suited us- South Africa had won the first game and so we needed to win this one to draw the series. And people say that test cricket is boring!.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

I was thinking of buying some tofu but have not a clue as to what to make with it. 

What about a tofu turkey?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

One of my Weight Watchers recipes is a Thai Curry Carrot Soup and instead of milk ,cream or yogurt it has silken tofu added just before the soup is pureed.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

I was thinking of buying some tofu but have not a clue as to what to make with it. 


You know, Forgive me but I am tired of having to apologize for being a Christian. Christianity is all inclusive if you want to join a Christian Church you are most welcome in any denomination. I love people of all cultures and all faiths. I embrace their rights to celebrate whatever faith they are. Only please let me celebrate who I am without a guilt trip please. Thanksgiving was founded on and is for some of us still a religious holiday Thanking God for all of the Blessings He has given to us and to our nation over the last year.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

At Thanksgiving time there is no "baby Jesus" celebration to exclude any religion that does not celebrate in Jesus' birth.

Sorry, I don't know how my computer replied to the tofu message again but it did. I meant to reply to the message that had the above quote.

I really mean no one any offense. I just don't understand why if we all are taught to be tolerant of other people's religions, and rightfully so, that I have to tippy toe around being a Christian.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> At Thanksgiving time there is no "baby Jesus" celebration to exclude any religion that does not celebrate in Jesus' birth.
> 
> Sorry, I don't know how my computer replied to the tofu message again but it did. I meant to reply to the message that had the above quote.
> 
> I really mean no one any offense. I just don't understand why if we all are taught to be tolerant of other people's religions, and rightfully so, that I have to tippy toe around being a Christian.


I dont know why you feel you have to "tippy toe around being a Christian" either. I am sure you have your own personal reasons as to why you feel this way. I am a Christian as well and I never feel that I have to tip-toe around that fact. I was simply pointing out that no matter what race or religion a person follows or is from, this is the one holiday of the year that is totally barrier free. If you choose to embrace this holiday as from God, then so be it. If others choose not to, then so be it. There is no controversy here over that fact.

Other holidays are religious and exclusive to those who do not believe in the same religion. I gave the example of Christmas and the baby Jesus. Easter has Jesus dying and resurrected. Other religions do not believe in Jesus and some races/cultures have never heard of the idea of Jesus. Thanksgiving has none of that unless you choose to bring it into the mix.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

of course it is lisa - thank you - i must not have had my thinking cap on.

sam



Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Sam EVOO is extra virgin olive oil.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have been very sad yesterday and today. i think i relayed the news that heidi was going to have a baby in april. she lost the baby today - a little boy. how much i want to shield my children from this kind of pain. there are so many people that should already be dead - it just doesn't seem fair but then life isn't always fair - is it? please remember heidi in your thoughts and prayers - she is such a gentle soul and is taking this very hard.
> 
> sam


Sam, I am so sorry that you & your family have this loss. Know it will put a damper on Thanksgiving this year.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Belated Birthday, Dave!! I hope the boys get together and make you a birthday cake.
> ...


Dave, sounds like a nice, mellow birthday, with a little fireworks added in for spice, of course! May you have a whole week of special moments to honor this time of year!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Oh, my Gosh!!!! 
My Aunt just emailed me and said "We missed you at the party, What happened?" It was her 30th Anniversary party, and both my sis-in-law and I have it on our calendars for 11/29/11. 

How could that happen? Are she and I both losing our minds? I'm looking for the invitation now. This is just too weird!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Yeah....a "boss" can really ruin a job. Just before I retired my "new" principal was horrendous! All my career I had been very lucky having fabulous and inspired principals, but my last year was pure hell with this principal. For one thing...she didn't like kids...that's a problem to start with. It all went downhill from there. I was SO happy to find out I had the years and other requirements for retirement. I miss the teaching and the kids, but definitely NOT the bureaucracy and the idiots!
Carol (IL)


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

cmaliza, same thing happened to me. I changed schools and it was fine for 2 years because we had a great principal. Third year, got a new principal, and she was out to get everybody. I decided that I was "too old for this s#*#!" Love retirement! I do miss the kids and being around my friends everyday, but I am glad I made the decision to retire.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

EVOO is extra virgin olive oil (I've been watching too much Rachel Ray!!).....put some in the pot, and "sautee" the leeks...over a moderate fire....so the leeks become soft but not browned.
Clear? 
Carol (IL)


thewren said:


> carol - what is sweated in evoo?
> 
> sam


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Ahhhhh...so nice to be home! Love traveling, but also love to be home!

Thanksgiving...it is just that...be thankful...for whatever it is. Our son doesn't like to celebrate US thanksgiving on "the day" because he wants to give homage to the native Americans who did give, but were eventually betrayed and cheated by the "pilgrims" and their descendents. I feel I can criticize these pilgrims because I am directly descended from them. These are "my folk" I am criticizing. What happened to the native Americans in this country is shameful. But, that is another story and huge discussion....just saying...thanksgiving is just that...be thankful for whatever you have. It can always be worse. Look on the bright side...appreciate what you have and move on from there.

I am thankful for this forum....it has been very rewarding, encouraging, and fulfilling to read and participate in this forum. I feel like I have made some very cherished friends. There has been a tremendous amount of love and care expressed on these pages. Yes, we have exposed our differences and some weaknesses, but we have shown tolerance....besides, how BORING if we were all the same! I give thanks for the technology and "oomph" of all who participate and share. THANK YOU! peace and love and hugs to all!
Carol (IL)


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

BRAVO, CAROL!



cmaliza said:


> Ahhhhh...so nice to be home! Love traveling, but also love to be home!
> 
> Thanksgiving...it is just that...be thankful...for whatever it is. Our son doesn't like to celebrate US thanksgiving on "the day" because he wants to give homage to the native Americans who did give, but were eventually betrayed and cheated by the "pilgrims" and their descendents. I feel I can criticize these pilgrims because I am directly descended from them. These are "my folk" I am criticizing. What happened to the native Americans in this country is shameful. But, that is another story and huge discussion....just saying...thanksgiving is just that...be thankful for whatever you have. It can always be worse. Look on the bright side...appreciate what you have and move on from there.
> 
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Ahhhhh...so nice to be home! Love traveling, but also love to be home!
> 
> Thanksgiving...it is just that...be thankful...for whatever it is. Our son doesn't like to celebrate US thanksgiving on "the day" because he wants to give homage to the native Americans who did give, but were eventually betrayed and cheated by the "pilgrims" and their descendents. I feel I can criticize these pilgrims because I am directly descended from them. These are "my folk" I am criticizing. What happened to the native Americans in this country is shameful. But, that is another story and huge discussion....just saying...thanksgiving is just that...be thankful for whatever you have. It can always be worse. Look on the bright side...appreciate what you have and move on from there.
> 
> ...


I totally agree, we can't change the past; all we can do is be informed by it and work towards a better future for everyone.

This is without doubt, the friendliest and best online community I know of. So many people are willing to share their knowledge and expertise, it's shows how constructively the internet can be used.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I've been out collecting wild mushrooms in the woods near my home this morning, very Autumnal!

Dave


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

That's beautiful. It makes me want to see what is down that path. I had pictured you living very much in town, but you have this wild spot near your home, you say. Lucky you!


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Ahhhhh...so nice to be home! Love traveling, but also love to be home!
> 
> Thanksgiving...it is just that...be thankful...for whatever it is. Our son doesn't like to celebrate US thanksgiving on "the day" because he wants to give homage to the native Americans who did give, but were eventually betrayed and cheated by the "pilgrims" and their descendents. I feel I can criticize these pilgrims because I am directly descended from them. These are "my folk" I am criticizing. What happened to the native Americans in this country is shameful. But, that is another story and huge discussion....just saying...thanksgiving is just that...be thankful for whatever you have. It can always be worse. Look on the bright side...appreciate what you have and move on from there.
> 
> ...


Very well said---thank you!


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I was just chatting with my sister and she does a lot of tofu cooking. My stomach does not tolerate a lot of meat anymore. I was thinking of buying some tofu but have not a clue as to what to make with it. I dont tolerate a lot of spices either. My sister suggested miso soup?? she has not made that but says she has eaten it many times. I dont want to start making something that is not edible and so I dont know what I am looking for on the web when it comes to tofu. Any KP members want to help me out here??


One of my favorite ways to fix it is to marinate it in teriyaki sauce (My favorite is Trader Joe's Island Soy). I slice it 1/2" thick and score it before putting it in the marinade. Then grill it! 
I use extra firm and it stays together.
Because it takes on any flavors you're cooking with, it can be added to many dishes. I also love it with veggies. My FIL fries it and serves it with a garlicy/ginger/soy dipping sauce---also very good!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So, Dave, did you score big with finding lots of mushrooms? Our trees are almost entirely bare here so it was nice to see some foliage. Very pretty area.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lovely picture. I is nice to see green leaves, ours are gone now.
Last night it went down to 15F. A bit chilly for the kids going off to school this morning.
I have been told I need to make jello pumpkins this year for the Thanksgiving meal. #3 grandchild said they would eat those but not the cake kind. Adian is so honest about what they like to eat. When I asked the other 6 grandsons they agreed with him. The adults still want the pies.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Ahhhhh...so nice to be home! Love traveling, but also love to be home!
> 
> Thanksgiving...it is just that...be thankful...for whatever it is. Our son doesn't like to celebrate US thanksgiving on "the day" because he wants to give homage to the native Americans who did give, but were eventually betrayed and cheated by the "pilgrims" and their descendents. I feel I can criticize these pilgrims because I am directly descended from them. These are "my folk" I am criticizing. What happened to the native Americans in this country is shameful. But, that is another story and huge discussion....just saying...thanksgiving is just that...be thankful for whatever you have. It can always be worse. Look on the bright side...appreciate what you have and move on from there.
> 
> ...


DITTO!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

wannabear said:


> That's beautiful. It makes me want to see what is down that path. I had pictured you living very much in town, but you have this wild spot near your home, you say. Lucky you!


I live on the very edge of London, heading North it's fairly built up all the way into the centre of London, about 12 miles as the crow flies; two hundred yards South of where I live it's woodlands then open countryside with small towns and villages all the way to the coast. It's a pretty good location on a hill at 300ft above sea level, on a clear day I can see the tower at Canary Wharf and right across the London basin. Photographs can be deceptive though, the one above is in the tiny seven acre 'Little Woods' in my own street, the 'Big Woods' covers an area of about four square miles in total.

I'm very lucky, there are masses of wild berries in the Autumn, fantastic wild mushrooms, wild rocket and herbs, even some truffles if you know where to look for them; their locations are a closely-guarded secret, otherwise the restaurant chefs would be out plundering them!

But the built-up area around here is very leafy, with lots of small woods that were left when the area was developed in the 1920s, they're all heavily protected spaces, many by Royal Charter; from tiny woodland copses in the middle of housing estates only 1 acre (0.4hectares) in size, up to the wildlife and wetlands sanctuary about two-and-a-half miles North of me, that covers 125 acres (50.6 hectares). Greater London covers 607 square miles (1,572 square kilometres) in total and there are literally thousands of green spaces, visitors are sometimes very surprised how easy it is to get away from the traffic and noise, even right in the centre of town.

I'll post some more pics soon
Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Beautiful picture, Dave! So many shades of green. What is the blue/green bush in the lower left corner?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

"visitors are sometimes very surprised how easy it is to get away from the traffic and noise, even right in the centre of town."

You proved that to us, Dave, especially when we were at the Soanes Museum.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So, Dave, did you score big with finding lots of mushrooms? Our trees are almost entirely bare here so it was nice to see some foliage. Very pretty area.


Found a small wild truffle for an omelette this morning and about a pound of wild mushrooms for supper as well as some wild salad leaves that will go nicely with a balsamic vinegar dressing, topped with a couple of poached eggs. I have a small apple pud in the slow-cooker for 'afters', I'm indulging myself this evening!

Dave


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dave, you must never sleep! I am so envious of your energy. I need some today because I have a lot of cleaning to do for my company on Thursday. And cleaning is NOT my favorite thing to do! Everything got so dusty from the painting. They will have to finish after Thanksgiving, but the rooms I wanted done were completed. Still the "decorating" to do, but that will come later. Just not enough time. Cooking will be tomorrow!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Here are some pictures from our recent visit to the Victoria & Albert Museum in London. We spent all afternoon here on our first day of sightseeing. Please ignore the dates on the photos. I haven't figured out the new camera yet.

The gorilla was just outside the exhibit, "The Power of Making," a very interesting display of items made by hand; it included crocheting, knitting, embroidery, leather work, prosthetics, etc. Unfortunately, no cameras were allowed.

The artist who sculpted the bust of Helen of Troy is Antonio Canova, 1752-1822. It was one of my favorites.

For more info on the V&A, go to:

http://www.vam.ac.uk


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Beautiful picture, Dave! So many shades of green. What is the blue/green bush in the lower left corner?


Not sure, I'll have to go back for another look! The _Little Woods_ are great, a free larder on my doorstep! It's a great area, when theybuilt it up in the 1920s they planted crab apple and quince trees along all the roads, the current town council has been planting mountain ash in recent years to replace some of the older trees and the're laden with rowanberries in late Summer, there are also elderberries beside the railway line and a couple of wild watercress beds, not mention all the wild damson and pear trees left behind from the days when there were massive orchards in the area.

The land around here is incredibly fertile, drop a plum stone and it will probaly grow into a fruit-bearing tree within a couple of years, I have two golden plums in a rough part of my garden started in just that way! Kent is known as 'The Garden of England', Henry VIII was particularly partial to its uniquely juicy and sweet cherries. As for the hops we grow, they make some of the best beers in the world, as your husband can attest, I did try to give him a taste of local produce!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

You're right about the beer. Even I enjoyed it and I don't normally drink beer. John would be very happy sampling all the brews.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Here are some pictures from our recent visit to the Victoria & Albert Museum in London. We spent all afternoon here on our first day of sightseeing. Please ignore the dates on the photos. I haven't figured out the new camera yet.
> 
> The gorilla was just outside the exhibit, "The Power of Making," a very interesting display of items made by hand; it included crocheting, knitting, embroidery, leather work, prosthetics, etc. Unfortunately, no cameras were allowed.
> 
> ...


The V&A is my favourite museum in all the world, I have so many happy memories of a childhood spent sketching and photographing its treasures. _The Power of Making_ is a brill show and so worthy of a visit. I had a feeling you'd like the chandelier in the lobby, the V&A does crafts XXXL and then some!

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Hats/adult-beanie-christmas-plum-pudding/ml/1

This is so silly I've got to send it.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

i have enjoyed the T party thus far. dave i am so envious of your mushroom collecting, i loved when dad and i used to hunt morrells, ohhhhh my favorite. hubby (bj) and i have been picking up pecans this yr behind our church property, they are the very large, paper shell and so far this yr we have put 2 qts in the freezer, still have 2 from yr before last. i love to snack as i gather also. 
i am thankful for my dad, he was brought in to hosp. 2 days ago, and they are finishing up some final tests and have found the problem so i expect we will get him back home today, so all will be good for thanksgiving, and for that i am thankful, we are having a big family photo taken early that morn, (as thats when the photographer could work us in) except for one sis, go figure, she would rather go gambling than comply with the one thing mom wanted for her and dads 60th ann. oh well, neice said she would photo shop a really ugly pic of her and put it in the pic. whatever, i am not getting in on that fight, so for me, its all about having family come in to eat, visit and enjoy each other. so to all have a thankful thanksgiving day. 
also i wanted to up date you all on my friends granddaughter katie, she is the 13 yr old with leukemia, who was training to be a gymnist. anyway, she did loose her leg to mid thigh, and has had her bone marrow transfusion done, and is now at home (house arrest, they call it,) can't go anywhere or have visitors now, her levels are all back up where they are supposed to be, so she is doing well. she is doing great on her crutch and nothing slows her down. so for that i am thankful.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > So, Dave, did you score big with finding lots of mushrooms? Our trees are almost entirely bare here so it was nice to see some foliage. Very pretty area.
> ...


Sounds like a successful foraging expedition and you get to enjoy the findings in a wonderful supper. Getting a head start on the holiday puddings is not a bad idea...the first batch of cookies rarely make it to December 25 in our house.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mjs said:


> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Hats/adult-beanie-christmas-plum-pudding/ml/1
> 
> This is so silly I've got to send it.


Excllent design, far better than some silly 'Santa Hat' from a pound store!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

mjs said:


> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Hats/adult-beanie-christmas-plum-pudding/ml/1
> 
> This is so silly I've got to send it.


Question: will you be making one? I can see someone wearing it - the type of guy who drinks too much and wears a lampshade!


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

That is a lot for a 13 year old to face but she sounds determined and that will definately be to her advantage. I am glad of that and will pray for her continued recovery.


Southern Gal said:


> i have enjoyed the T party thus far. dave i am so envious of your mushroom collecting, i loved when dad and i used to hunt morrells, ohhhhh my favorite. hubby (bj) and i have been picking up pecans this yr behind our church property, they are the very large, paper shell and so far this yr we have put 2 qts in the freezer, still have 2 from yr before last. i love to snack as i gather also.
> i am thankful for my dad, he was brought in to hosp. 2 days ago, and they are finishing up some final tests and have found the problem so i expect we will get him back home today, so all will be good for thanksgiving, and for that i am thankful, we are having a big family photo taken early that morn, (as thats when the photographer could work us in) except for one sis, go figure, she would rather go gambling than comply with the one thing mom wanted for her and dads 60th ann. oh well, neice said she would photo shop a really ugly pic of her and put it in the pic. whatever, i am not getting in on that fight, so for me, its all about having family come in to eat, visit and enjoy each other. so to all have a thankful thanksgiving day.
> also i wanted to up date you all on my friends granddaughter katie, she is the 13 yr old with leukemia, who was training to be a gymnist. anyway, she did loose her leg to mid thigh, and has had her bone marrow transfusion done, and is now at home (house arrest, they call it,) can't go anywhere or have visitors now, her levels are all back up where they are supposed to be, so she is doing well. she is doing great on her crutch and nothing slows her down. so for that i am thankful.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Hats/adult-beanie-christmas-plum-pudding/ml/1
> ...


That sums _The Lad_ up perfectly, I've sent him the link so he can give it to his adoring fanbase at the old people's home he 'sort of works at' two evenings a week! I can't think where he gets his bizarre love of beer and lampshades from!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


I think I know! :lol:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Muddyann said:


> That is a lot for a 13 year old to face but she sounds determined and that will definately be to her advantage. I am glad of that and will pray for her continued recovery.
> 
> 
> Southern Gal said:
> ...


It must be hard on a young girl to have to go through something like that. She sounds pretty spunky, though. Aren't kids wonderful?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > That's beautiful. It makes me want to see what is down that path. I had pictured you living very much in town, but you have this wild spot near your home, you say. Lucky you!
> ...


Right now I'm reading a mystery set on the Isle of Dogs and I've got out my book of London streets. Love to follow on a map what characters are doing. Canary wharf is mentioned and some of the gentrification described.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Here are some pictures from our recent visit to the Victoria & Albert Museum in London. We spent all afternoon here on our first day of sightseeing. Please ignore the dates on the photos. I haven't figured out the new camera yet.
> 
> The gorilla was just outside the exhibit, "The Power of Making," a very interesting display of items made by hand; it included crocheting, knitting, embroidery, leather work, prosthetics, etc. Unfortunately, no cameras were allowed.
> 
> ...


We were there when Chihuly had done an installation and glad that he encourages you to take pictures. I was surprised at the areas without potable water, but maybe that is changed with the remodeling I've seen referred to.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dorist - i think we all know - just wish we had pictures. lol

sam



DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can you share author an title please.

sam

Right now I'm reading a mystery set on the Isle of Dogs and I've got out my book of London streets. Love to follow on a map what characters are doing. Canary wharf is mentioned and some of the gentrification described.[/quote]


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> i have enjoyed the T party thus far. dave i am so envious of your mushroom collecting, i loved when dad and i used to hunt morrells, ohhhhh my favorite. hubby (bj) and i have been picking up pecans this yr behind our church property, they are the very large, paper shell and so far this yr we have put 2 qts in the freezer, still have 2 from yr before last. i love to snack as i gather also.
> i am thankful for my dad, he was brought in to hosp. 2 days ago, and they are finishing up some final tests and have found the problem so i expect we will get him back home today, so all will be good for thanksgiving, and for that i am thankful, we are having a big family photo taken early that morn, (as thats when the photographer could work us in) except for one sis, go figure, she would rather go gambling than comply with the one thing mom wanted for her and dads 60th ann. oh well, neice said she would photo shop a really ugly pic of her and put it in the pic. whatever, i am not getting in on that fight, so for me, its all about having family come in to eat, visit and enjoy each other. so to all have a thankful thanksgiving day.
> also i wanted to up date you all on my friends granddaughter katie, she is the 13 yr old with leukemia, who was training to be a gymnist. anyway, she did loose her leg to mid thigh, and has had her bone marrow transfusion done, and is now at home (house arrest, they call it,) can't go anywhere or have visitors now, her levels are all back up where they are supposed to be, so she is doing well. she is doing great on her crutch and nothing slows her down. so for that i am thankful.


Really glad you'll have your Dad with you for the celebration dinner; if anybody misses out on the day's events, it's their loss, they can hardly claim Thanksgiving Day is a a surprise party!

Great to hear young Katie is doing well, it's amazing what opportunities are available to-day, look at the runner who competes on a pair of artificial carbon-fibre legs and will be in the Olympics next year, nothing is impossible!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


How they look now, well earlier this year!

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Amazing photos Dave!! did you take these?? how nice to live with hustle and bustle on one side of you and a few hundred feet away, you have your "woods". You really have the world by the tail so to speak. I do hope your lads enjoy this as much as you seem to!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Amazing photos Dave!! did you take these?? how nice to live with hustle and bustle on one side of you and a few hundred feet away, you have your "woods". You really have the world by the tail so to speak. I do hope your lads enjoy this as much as you seem to!!


Took them on my mobile phone so they're a bit rough, I don't really like digital images, they're very crude compared with film.

It's a nice place to live, the best of both worlds, I can ride into the city centre in about twenty minutes. One young lad is hoping for snow like last year so he can hurtle through the tracks on his trail bike, I wouldn't do such things, honest(ish)!

Dave


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Ahhhhh...so nice to be home! Love traveling, but also love to be home!
> 
> Thanksgiving...it is just that...be thankful...for whatever it is. Our son doesn't like to celebrate US thanksgiving on "the day" because he wants to give homage to the native Americans who did give, but were eventually betrayed and cheated by the "pilgrims" and their descendents. I feel I can criticize these pilgrims because I am directly descended from them. These are "my folk" I am criticizing. What happened to the native Americans in this country is shameful. But, that is another story and huge discussion....just saying...thanksgiving is just that...be thankful for whatever you have.
> 
> cmaliza, I'm so glad you said that about the native Americans and how they were betrayed and cheated by the pilgrims, because that was exactly what I've been thinking but, as a non-American, didn't want to say it as it might be getting too "political" for the tea party - according to Dave's rules.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> can you share author an title please.
> 
> sam
> 
> Right now I'm reading a mystery set on the Isle of Dogs and I've got out my book of London streets. Love to follow on a map what characters are doing. Canary wharf is mentioned and some of the gentrification described.


[/quote]

Sure. The author is Deborah Crombie and this is the sixth (I think) book in the series. I like to begin at the beginning since they contain the same characters. Kissed a sad goodbye. My Collins London has quite a bit of detail, which I love and it shows the park where the body was found.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Dave, You must have a very good phone. My little phone would not fair so well. 
The pictures you posted look like post cards, and the chamber of commerce should be happy to have them, I'm sure. 

I thought the same as some others when I saw the green leaves still on your trees in November. Her in Indianapolis they are still Autumn colors, but half gone. Lots of leave raking around here  
Thanks for the beautiful diversions you have provided this weekend. 
Aaaaannnnddd, I'm going to try to make a smaller version of the pudding cap for my great nephew, because he is a "puddin'"


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Dave, You must have a very good phone. My little phone would not fair so well.
> The pictures you posted look like post cards, and the chamber of commerce should be happy to have them, I'm sure.
> 
> I thought the same as some others when I saw the green leaves still on your trees in November. Her in Indianapolis they are still Autumn colors, but half gone. Lots of leave raking around here
> ...


Glad you like my photos, it's just a standard SonyEricsson phone, but sometimes I get lucky with the light. All the photos I post are taken on my phone, it's the only digital camera I have, I really do prefer film.

The leaves are falling fast here too, soon we'll have all the sculptural beauty of of stark branches, I like that too!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes, Sam, if we only had pictures! Maybe we could convince Richie and/or Tommy to take some. LOL


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Yes, I like the looks of all seasons, too. Snowscapes, seascapes, and some of the stark, black, white and brown woodsy paintings give me a so much peace to look at, take me away. 

Doris, You took some great pictures of your trip and sitings. I'm watching for more.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Yes, Sam, if we only had pictures! Maybe we could convince Richie and/or Tommy to take some. LOL


Yes, I thought you might sneak a quick snap when you were visiting. Did you have to sign some sort of pledge not to take pictures of Dave?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Yes, I like the looks of all seasons, too. Snowscapes, seascapes, and some of the stark, black, white and brown woodsy paintings give me a so much peace to look at, take me away.
> 
> Doris, You took some great pictures of your trip and sitings. I'm watching for more.


Sue, I give all the credit to my camera! I had a digital camera that, in my ignorance, I was happy with. When my younger son saw me taking pictures with it at our granddaughter's wedding, he thought it was an antique, so he gave me one of his "older" cameras. I changed the date in the darned thing, but it didn't "take." And I have a couple of other problems with it, too, that I'll have to email him about. But it did take some good pictures.

Any pictures that I post from now on will be some that Dave took as we wandered around London. They're excellent!! I tend to carry a camera with me, but keep forgetting to use it so Dave came to my rescue.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Yes, Sam, if we only had pictures! Maybe we could convince Richie and/or Tommy to take some. LOL


Not a chance... I'm expert at working out the business end of a camera!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I like the looks of all seasons, too. Snowscapes, seascapes, and some of the stark, black, white and brown woodsy paintings give me a so much peace to look at, take me away.
> ...


It's not the pics, it's your 'take' on the things I showed you, I worry whether my choices were too eclectic.

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Sam, if we only had pictures! Maybe we could convince Richie and/or Tommy to take some. LOL
> ...


You know, Sue, I never gave it a thought. No, I didn't sign a pledge, but I know how Dave feels about having pics of himself and the lads posted on the internet. If I could have gotten one of him wearing a lampshade, it might have been a different story!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Ha Ha, Doris, We'll give you an A for respecting Dave's preferences. 

On another note, I found the two mashed potato casserole recipes I spoke about. 
Here is the original recipe that was a great hit: 
Baked Mashed Potato Casserole

The casserole may also be baked in a 13 by 9-inch pan.
Serves 6 to 8. 

Ingredients
4 pounds russet potatoes , peeled and cut into 1-inch chunks
½ cup half-and-half 
½ cup low-sodium chicken broth 
12 tablespoons unsalted butter (1 1/2 sticks), cut into pieces
1 garlic clove , minced
2 teaspoons Dijon mustard 
2 teaspoons salt 
4 large eggs 
¼ cup finely chopped fresh chives 

Instructions
1. Adjust oven rack to upper-middle position and heat oven to 375 degrees. Bring potatoes and water to cover by 1 inch to boil in large pot over high heat. Reduce heat to medium and simmer until potatoes are tender, about 20 minutes. 
2. Heat half-and-half, broth, butter, garlic, mustard, and salt in saucepan over medium-low heat until smooth, about 5 minutes. Keep warm.
3. Drain potatoes and transfer to large bowl. With electric mixer on medium-low speed, beat potatoes, slowly adding half-and-half mixture, until smooth and creamy, about 1 minute. Scrape down bowl; beat in eggs 1 at a time until incorporated, about 1 minute. Fold in chives.
4. Transfer potato mixture to greased 2-quart baking dish. Bake until potatoes rise and begin to brown, about 35 minutes. Let cool 10 minutes. Serve.

5. Make Ahead: The baking dish with the potatoes can be covered with plastic and refrigerated for up to 24 hours. When ready to bake, let the casserole sit at room temperature for 1 hour. Increase baking time by 10 minutes
1. The mashed potatoes will look very soupy when they are poured in the casserole dish. They will firm up and rise in the oven. 
1. For better browning and an impressive presentation, use a fork to make a peaked design on top of the potato casserole.

I had some trouble downloading the recipes from my documents , so the second recipe will be coming next, as another copy and paste deal


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


I can't remember wearing a lampshape, but I probably wouldn't, would I?

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


Dave, everything we saw was interesting and varied. You're an excellent tour guide! You even captured some of the sculptures we saw, e.g., The Navigator. John liked that one especially. I think when I post the pictures, everyone will want to visit London. There is so much to see packed into such a small area. That walk across London Bridge isn't something I would have thought I'd enjoy, but it was, especially after dark when all the tall buildings (would you call them skyscrapers?) were lit up.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I call this the Easier mashed potato casserole. 

Soufflé Potatoes (Yum, tastes like twice baked potatoes)

2 eggs
2 containers, or packages frozen potatoes. (1 lb.8 oz. each) prepared & mashed per package directions 
2 scallions, sliced. (½ cup)
2 Tbs. chopped fresh parsley
¼ tsp. garlic powder

Thinly slivered scallions (optional)

Preheat oven to 400 degrees
Coat 1 ½ qt. baking dish with cooking spray. 

In large bowl, lightly beat eggs stir in potatoes, sliced scallions, parsley and garlic powder. Spread mixture in baking dish.

Bake 40 mins. Or until browned, cooked through and thermometer inserted into center registers 160 degrees. Cool 10 minutes before serving. If desired, sprinkle with scallions. 

Note: 
I did not have to bake this a full 40 minutes (If it browns earlier I take it out of the oven)You could cover it with foil for part of the baking time to avoid pre-mature browning. 

At Thanksgiving I baked it at home for 20 minutes and took it to Judys house and baked it another 20 minutes in her oven. 

At Christmas I doubled the recipe and baked it 30 minutes; took it to the gathering and kept it warm in an oven for a very long time, so it appears that 40 minutes would do and longer will not hurt it. It is just a little dryer and more like a baked potato the longer it is baked. 

Even the kids loved it. There were no left-overs.
P.S. Judy is sis-in-law


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I can't remember wearing a lampshape, but I probably wouldn't, would I?

Dave

Dave, If you are asking us, I would say, if it is the perfect lampshade, you might


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for the recipes, Sue. I think the first one may go well with my day after Thanksgiving Day turkey since I have all the ingredients already.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Thanks for the recipes, Sue. I think the first one may go well with my day after Thanksgiving Day turkey since I have all the ingredients already.


You're welcome. I hope it is well received.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I didn't mean for my recipes to get in the way of this fun banter that was going on 



dandylion said:


> I can't remember wearing a lampshape, but I probably wouldn't, would I?
> 
> Dave
> 
> Dave, If you are asking us, I would say, if it is the perfect lampshade, you might


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dave, everything we saw was interesting and varied. You're an excellent tour guide! You even captured some of the sculptures we saw, e.g., The Navigator. John liked that one especially. I think when I post the pictures, everyone will want to visit London. There is so much to see packed into such a small area. That walk across London Bridge isn't something I would have thought I'd enjoy, but it was, especially after dark when all the tall buildings (would you call them skyscrapers?) were lit up.


Although I do 'history by the mile', I feel a bit guilty because these 'Dickensian' sights got missed, even though they were within a mile or so of places I took you, maybe next time!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Sam, if we only had pictures! Maybe we could convince Richie and/or Tommy to take some. LOL
> ...


You don't need to see me, that'd take the fun out of it!

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

My first reaction was must make one- my brothers would get great delight in it. The I realsied that it is rather seasonal- and mid summer might not be the best time to wear it!



mjs said:


> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Hats/adult-beanie-christmas-plum-pudding/ml/1
> 
> This is so silly I've got to send it.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> My first reaction was must make one- my brothers would get great delight in it. The I realsied that it is rather seasonal- and mid summer might not be the best time to wear it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be bold, I go to a 'beach party' in December!

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

OK, I've printed it out- see how time goes. It would be fun, much nicer than a paper hat from a cracker.


FireballDave said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > My first reaction was must make one- my brothers would get great delight in it. The I realsied that it is rather seasonal- and mid summer might not be the best time to wear it!
> ...


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Southern gal I'm glad that Katie is doing well. We have a young girl here in Michigan who was adopted from another country & has had problems with birthdefects from her mother being exposed to the Chernobol (spelling ) disaster & they were trying to figure out what to do with her legs & she made the decision to have her left Leg amputated. She said she had a dream about running & playing with her own children & this helped her to make the decision. She is doing well & has her artificial leg & got to ride in the Santa Parade as a local hero. She also got to play in a basketball game that she helped win before her opperation.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Dave, In a silly little movie starring Julia Roberts and Hugh Grant, they were walking in London and came upon a wrought iron fenced park or community where, they climbed the fence and walked in a lovely sort of park. In the last scene of the movie the two stars were lounging on a park bench in that same park, and it looked like families were having outings there. Would that be one of the protected areas you spoke about? 

Didnt you say that London was just about a one sq. mile area? There seems to be a lot packed in that small area. 

Do you live in what we here in the US would call the suburbs of London? 
Im know Im blatantly showing my ignorance, but I might not be the only one who doesnt know these answers hope.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

About the Soufflé Potatoes (Yum, tastes like twice baked potatoes)
Can one use left over mashed potatoes? I never have leftover mashed potatoes actually, could onew use fresh mashed potatoes to make the souffle'?
Thank you!
marilyn


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Ooh, Dave, I like the looks of the Leadenhall Market! I just read something about it recently, but can't remember what I read or where I read it. That's what happens when you get old!

It was hard to cover everything in your tours. And John's problem with walking slowed us down a lot. We'll have to get him some roller skates!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Yes, It is just a good recipe if you are in a bind with no time to peel and boil potatoes, and frozen potatoes taste as good as fresh in this dish. It was so well liked, that I probably will not make the one from scratch again, but if you have a garden or have lots of potatoes and time, of course, go for it.  Mashed potatoes with garlic and onion -- how can one go wrong :thumbup: 
However, if you are going to use raw potatoes you might want to try the original potato casserole that I posted a page before the easy/fast recipe. :thumbup:



Marilyn K. said:


> About the Soufflé Potatoes (Yum, tastes like twice baked potatoes)
> Can one use left over mashed potatoes? I never have leftover mashed potatoes actually, could onew use fresh mashed potatoes to make the souffle'?
> Thank you!
> marilyn


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Dave, In a silly little movie starring Julia Roberts and Hugh Grant, they were walking in London and came upon a wrought iron fenced park or community where, they climbed the fence and walked in a lovely sort of park. In the last scene of the movie the two stars were lounging on a park bench in that same park, and it looked like families were having outings there. Would that be one of the protected areas you spoke about?
> 
> Didnt you say that London was just about a one sq. mile area? There seems to be a lot packed in that small area.
> 
> ...


I'll answer the easy question first, the kind of gated gardens you saw in the film are scattered across the centre of London. When the town squares were developed, mostly in the eighteenth century, the very large houses didn't have gardens of their own, behind them were mews and stables. The gardens were communal green space for use by the residents who all had keys to get in. Most of these green spaces have been handed over to the public and managed by the local council, but there are a few which remain the private property of the houses in the square.

The kind of protection I was talking about is legal, when the environmental impact of the industrial revolution became clear, steps were taken to protect and conserve green spaces. Victorian London was a flthy smoky place and these little pockets were the emphysemic city's lungs, the potection of these green spaces is fierce.

The eight Royal Parks cover about 4,900 acres (2,000 hectares) in total and are the property of The Crown, so they can't be touched by developers. Huge areas outside the centre are protected under the Metropolitan Commons Act of 1878 which guarantees them as open spaces dedicated to the public, for example Clapham Common covers 220 acres (89 hectares), they can't be built on. The National Trust owns and manages some more spaces, it's an incredibly powerful body which zealously protects its properties. Then there are 'Charter Lands', the 'Big Woods' near my home is one, these are desigated heathlands and protected by Royal Charter, it takes an Act of Parliament and Royal Assent to touch them. Then there are places like the 200 acres (89 hectares) of Syon Park owned by the Duke of Northumberland, The Royal Botanic Gardens covering 300 acres (120 hectares) sponsored by the Department of the Environment and semi autonomous, it is the world's largest collection of living plants, so that isn't getting built on!

Beyond these big spaces, there are the thousands of small parks and gardens managed by local borough councils, selling these off to property developers is a guranteed way to lose the next election, most are heavily protected as sites of scientific interest and many have their own preservation society composed of local members of the community. Additionally, the whole of Greater London is ringed by the _Green Belt_ where building is heavily restricted. There are ways around the protection, it isn't perfect and commercial enterprises keep trying to nibble away at the green spaces, but between the mass of legislation and a very determined public, they have a very tough time of it.

London is a very vague term, it confuses many people. The City of London, also known as _The City_, covers about one square mile, The City of Westminster which is to the West of The City, covers about eight square miles. Around these twin cities are the thirty or so London Boroughs that make up Greater London and they cover a total of 600 square miles. London is cellularly arranged, each Borough functions as a separate town with its own council and local by-laws, the whole lot is drawn together for London-wide services by the office of the Mayor of London. The Lord Mayor of London is completely different, he is only rsponsible for the square mile of The City of London.

Sorry for the lengthy explantions, but it's a pretty complicated place that's evolved over two thousand years of continuous occupation.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Ooh, Dave, I like the looks of the Leadenhall Market! I just read something about it recently, but can't remember what I read or where I read it. That's what happens when you get old!
> 
> It was hard to cover everything in your tours. And John's problem with walking slowed us down a lot. We'll have to get him some roller skates!


Put it on your list for next time and I'll work it into the schedule, there are a couple of dozen places worth seeing within half a mile of it, so you won't be bored!

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, In a silly little movie starring Julia Roberts and Hugh Grant, they were walking in London and came upon a wrought iron fenced park or community where, they climbed the fence and walked in a lovely sort of park. In the last scene of the movie the two stars were lounging on a park bench in that same park, and it looked like families were having outings there. Would that be one of the protected areas you spoke about?
> ...


From my mystery-reading, I have loved the concept of paths that must be kept open for ramblers. We have a ninety-nine year rule, and I suppose it is similar in concept, but different in actuality.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Unfortunately I'm there also, and melatonin does not help. Most over-the-counter sleep aids I think have anti-histamine to do the job and I am one of those it does not make sleepy. A chromosome thing I think.[/quote]

You must be right. Melatonin doesn't work and the same with over the counter sleep aids. I'm going to try Benedryl. I'm shopping today and will pick some up. I heard that works for some people. I drink a couple of cups of camomile tea and that hasn't work either. It stinks to feel like your always dragging your wagon, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Many thanks for all the good wishes for my birthday everybody, they're greatly appreciated. I've had a fun week and the boys have even promised to cook dinner tomorrow, they're good lads.
> 
> I'm just having a pint and warming up before marching in the last Bonfire procession for this year, it's good being in the procession, the torches keep you warm; it' still mild for mid-November, but very Autumnal nonetheless!
> 
> ...


Hi Dave, It sounded like you had a very nice Birthday and the lads were the best in making it so.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Many thanks for all the good wishes for my birthday everybody, they're greatly appreciated. I've had a fun week and the boys have even promised to cook dinner tomorrow, they're good lads.
> ...


My son is brill, as is his best friend - my 'surrogate son', I really couldn't wish for a better pair of lads. There's real 'male-bonding' with them and we're a happy unit... I struck lucky! All I do is throw the odd idea in their direction, they pick them up and run with them.

This weekend is the final race of the F1 season, I always have a 'house party', the boys have told me they will do all of the cooking for our _Racing Supper_ for about twenty guests, I'm a lucky guy! There'll be eight boys from their school staying with us, quite a houseful, I know all will be organised by the boys, one of my greatest joys is watching them at work, I really am lucky!

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Oh, Dave, thank you. You take such care in your very, thorough answers. I feel guilty that I asked, so offhandedly. Thank you so much for your generosity. 

The similarities of England and US are, of course, not surprising, given that our Founding Fathers were English settlers, but, it IS reassuring to see them affirmed by your text. We were very lucky, in the US that our basic systems are extensions of English examples. 

Sometimes I get the strange urge to explore our differences, but Im going to stop looking for differences and accept and be grateful for the resounding, similarities. 

Im feeling very thankful today, which is so appropriate for today and tomorrow in the US. Thankful that my ancestry is English, Scotch, Irish and American Indian. Thankful that we celebrate Thanksgiving tomorrow in the US. 

Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Dave, You're making London sound like a fasinating place to visit!! Thanks for you historical and interesting posts. Maybe some day I'll get to visit London,my brother has always been interested in the area there.I'm also a lover of country and farming and I just finished one of the James Herriot books and was wondering if the Yorkshire Dales are as he describes them?


FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, In a silly little movie starring Julia Roberts and Hugh Grant, they were walking in London and came upon a wrought iron fenced park or community where, they climbed the fence and walked in a lovely sort of park. In the last scene of the movie the two stars were lounging on a park bench in that same park, and it looked like families were having outings there. Would that be one of the protected areas you spoke about?
> ...


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

first of all Dave, i thourghly enjoyed the history of london, it kind of puts it in place for me to visulize in my mind. i live right in the heart of our city, and i was raised in the country, i enjoy the convenience of everything being within walking distance. we own property next to my parents in the country, which is about 5 miles from us, and usually a couple times a yr. mom and i go hiking in the woods behind their home. i love to sit on her deck and look over the bluff its all wooded and goes to the river and a fantastic creek runs through it about a half mile under the hill, now after all the rain, you can sit on the deck and hear the rolling creek. even though i live on a busy intersection, my back yard is very private and i have my sections of gardens i keep just for the buffer between us and the city and the people walking, i sit on my front porch and knit a lot of the time and have my ipod in and i never know anyone else is about because of the woodsy feel. 
well, enough, i am expecting my sis and her fam. tonight in from nashville, tn and one from florida, so i have tons of spiffing up to do here and start my cooking, busy day co ordinating with our family photo in the morning, bother bother  everyone enjoy, be healthy, wealthy and wise, and thankful for what we all have. we don't need more to be thankful for, just more thankful for what we have.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Beyond these big spaces, there are the thousands of small parks and gardens managed by local borough councils, selling these off to property developers is a guranteed way to lose the next election, most are heavily protected as sites of scientific interest and many have their own preservation society composed of local members of the community. 

We're fortunate in the small city I live in. In the last five or ten years, when a business, especially on a corner, fails and closes, the city with some city money and donations, buys the land and turns into a small park. They are scattered throughout the city and sometimes they're very small. A law was also passed that any new development had to leave a certain amount of 'green space' on the property, grass, shrubs and/or trees. It certainly is refreshing to come across these unexpected green spaces in a city of over 200,000. (A very small city compared to London, I know!)
JuneK


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

[
This weekend is the final race of the F1 season, I always have a 'house party', the boys have told me they will do all of the cooking for our _Racing Supper_ for about twenty guests, I'm a lucky guy! There'll be eight boys from their school staying with us, quite a houseful, I know all will be organised by the boys, one of my greatest joys is watching them at work, I really am lucky!

Dave[/quote]

You've done a fine job on raising such a thoughful young man. He will be well read and well rounded as he ventures through life. Kudos to you and it seems it will also have an impact on other young lads that you both meet along lifes grand path. I'm sure you have made an impression on their lives. From my viewpoint I'm very impressed.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

My Dear Friends, I collect Betty Boop along with the beautful Dolphins. My question is does anyone know where I can find a free Betty Boop hat pattern. I've been looking it seems like foreever. I have B.Boop everywhere. My car is full of her. One day I'm going to find an afghan pattern to make. I know 2nd child hood. But I think my friends would get a big kick out of seeing me wearing a hat to go along with my jacket. I found a crochet one and it was scary looking to me. If you can help that will be great. Have a great Thanks Giving!!!!Gobble Gobble. We'll celebrate on Saturday Since my son has other plans


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > This weekend is the final race of the F1 season, I always have a 'house party', the boys have told me they will do all of the cooking for our _Racing Supper_ for about twenty guests, I'm a lucky guy! There'll be eight boys from their school staying with us, quite a houseful, I know all will be organised by the boys, one of my greatest joys is watching them at work, I really am lucky!
> ...


Thanks, but hedoes most of it himself, I only point him what I hope is the right direction and lob the odd book at him!

Hope you and everybody in America has a good Thanksgiving Day celebration to-day and that the turkey fits into the oven and it isn't the other way round!

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving Day to all those who celebrate today. May your day be very blessed and also with the time spent with family and friends.
Dave, today if you like, you can be an honourary American and celebrate too!!! this goes for all our UK friends, Canadians, and those down south too in Australia and New Zealand!!
What I would like to know is what recipe do you use for the turkey dressing/stuffing??


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone! 

In my turkey stuffing I use cube stuffing mix seasoned with poultry seasoning, then I boil the giblets and the neck for broth, I then take celery,onions, carrots, and the cooked giblets and meat from the neck, put in a food processor and chop. Pour over the cubes add some broth to mix just until moist (not drenched) still very firm. Then stuff! Never fail always delicious!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

When I was a child, there never was enough stuffing! It still is my favorite part of the Thanksgiving dinner. My daughter and I have everything prepared, just waiting for the guests to arrive. (That scares me just a bit; I'm wondering What have I Forgotten??)

To Everyone: I am so thankful for all of you! You are all so helpful, caring and kind. Whether you celebrate Thanksgiving or not, I wish you the blessings of the season.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

happy Thanksgiving everyone ! today I had a wonderful day with family, after a few mishaps. I cook my dressing in the crockpot someone thought they'd help out. The crock pot got unplugged. 
I use what ever bread I have on hand to make the dressing. Onions, bacon slices, carrots, celery , apples. then I go to the garden to pick sage, thyme, orageno. The rosemary is already in the house in a pot. I try to sneak walnuts in but the kids don't like them. Moisten it all with some turkey stock.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!
> 
> In my turkey stuffing I use cube stuffing mix seasoned with poultry seasoning, then I boil the giblets and the neck for broth, I then take celery,onions, carrots, and the cooked giblets and meat from the neck, put in a food processor and chop. Pour over the cubes add some broth to mix just until moist (not drenched) still very firm. Then stuff! Never fail always delicious!


Oh my!!!!! can I come to yours if I bring the mashed potatoes?? Oh yeah, I forgot to tell you all that I am doing up a roast ham for my evening meal!!


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving to all my knitting friends I hope your day is blessed, enjoy your family and friends and be safe.
I'm taking a little break from cooking right now, then its time to put on the potatoes, based the turkey, cook the carrots, based the turkey, cook the brocoli, based the turkey. I cheated on the pies and the gravy with Costco.


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

Happy Thanksagiving to all the KP'ers, hope your day was blessed. Thanks for another wonderful Tea Party Dave. Your History lessons are so welcome, I love reading but it is hard to visualize parts of London before now, now I have a better picture......Della


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

I, too, am thankful for all the caring, witty & informative folk here! I hope all that celebrate Thanksgiving had a great day yesterday!

5mmdpns---I cheat and use Pepperridge Farms seasoned stuffing mix ==I do 'doctor' it up by adding more onions, dried cranberries and toasted pecans.
My husband would like to add oysters (yuk) and chestnuts to his ---he makes Turducken every year with 2 versions of stuffing in it.

Last Sunday--I cooked for 18 ppl---we had a blast! 
Yesterday---Also a blast--We spent with the in-laws (a most unusual gathering). They are Filipino and great cooks! BUT, throughout the morning and early afternoon people trickle in--bringing their specialty i.e....lumpia (egg rolls), denuga an (SP?--a stew made with blood), shrimp curry....etc. Plus my DH turducken, MIL's raost beef, ham and turkey. It's ALL delicious! The only issue is that is all cold by the time everybody arrives to eat! But they are all beautiful and generous ppl and we have a great time so it doesn't really matter.

On this early black Friday morning I'm enjoying my coffee and watching the crazy ppl on the news out doing the "sales"! No thank you---I'll stay nice and cozy right here and start my Christmas shopping on-line! ....I would like to go to Michaels to get some yarn though (for Christmas presents).....we'll see.

Have a great day all!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I've wanted to try turducken ever since I heard about it. At the time, I was a practicing vegetarian, trying to avoid all meat products. I'm not so strict anymore. Does your husband make it all himself? I watched paula Deen make it on one of her shows and it really looked like a lot of work!

There were ten around our table yesterday. My daughter posted her menu on FB, and a friend called and asked if they could come, REALLY. Their car was having issues and could not make the journey to their family in Silver Spring.
I made the pies and a dish of scalloped oysters. (Quite tastey if I say so myself.) It was an enjoyable day with the parades to watch and the various TV show marathons to sleep through.

Refuse to do the Black Friday sales. I do most of my Christmas shopping on-line these days. For anyone who is interested, Frugal Knitting Haus is having a 20% off sale until noon today CST. the code to use at checkout is 1124BF.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving. Can't believe the week is over and a new tea party will begin soon. I'm going to rest today, maybe do a little knitting and must finish putting everything away from our feast yesterday. Still so much to do! Painters should be finished by Tuesday and then time to decorate for Christmas.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

This weekend is the final race of the F1 season, I always have a 'house party', the boys have told me they will do all of the cooking for our _Racing Supper_ for about twenty guests, I'm a lucky guy! There'll be eight boys from their school staying with us, quite a houseful, I know all will be organised by the boys, one of my greatest joys is watching them at work, I really am lucky!

Dave[/quote]

So much to be thankful for!
Carol(IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

I use Pepperidge Farm Cornbread stuffing mix...add celery, carrots, onions, mushrooms, apples, and dried cherries (hubby can't eat cranberries, but they are good too). It is yummy. I ususally make a double batch, and it's the first thing gone! I'm drooling already!
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

I find the Black Friday push really "scary". Did you hear about the lady in LA who used pepper spray to keep others away from her? sick. My first thoughts have been for the poor employees who have to get to work by 10 PM or so on Thanksgiving Day. I find it all too intrusive on what should be a non-commerical, family day. I really feel for all those employees who have to be cheerful at midnight. I'd get fired for sure!

Don't worry...I'm very supportive of the economy...long live Internet shopping! Also, I'm in favor of Small Saturday...shop in small, independent stores.

Continued good wishes for Thanksgiving.
Carol (IL)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Thankfully we have nothing like this Black Friday in Canada.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > This weekend is the final race of the F1 season, I always have a 'house party', the boys have told me they will do all of the cooking for our _Racing Supper_ for about twenty guests, I'm a lucky guy! There'll be eight boys from their school staying with us, quite a houseful, I know all will be organised by the boys, one of my greatest joys is watching them at work, I really am lucky!
> ...


The squadron of refrigerator-emptying gannets will be making their descent soon, I had a vanload of food delivered this morning, that might just last until breakfast; where do they put it all, it's just not fair the way they don't put on weight!

I'm recording the F1 practice sessions from Interlagos, that'll keep them busy this evening. They're very easy really.

Dave


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm sure you'll find the cupboards bare when the young hoard returns to school. A friendly home with home cooked food brings out the appetite in everyone. 

I have 6 extra family members around this weekend and had already prepared pot stickers, taco dippers, vegetable/crescent roll bake, and chicken/asparagus roll-ups all set for easy oven or microwave heat up...they're nearly gone and breakfast of challah bread french toast and sausage is completely gone. Good thing I didn't have to cook yesterday's big meal since we were guests of BIL and SIL. But, we ate early so there was some early evening snacking going on last night. I'm afraid I'm going to have to do some more cooking today to keep ahead of them--I love doing it. They're all out at the sales so I have the house to myself and I'm content to cook and knit. Enjoy your week-end everyone.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> I find the Black Friday push really "scary". Did you hear about the lady in LA who used pepper spray to keep others away from her? sick. My first thoughts have been for the poor employees who have to get to work by 10 PM or so on Thanksgiving Day. I find it all too intrusive on what should be a non-commerical, family day. I really feel for all those employees who have to be cheerful at midnight. I'd get fired for sure!
> 
> Don't worry...I'm very supportive of the economy...long live Internet shopping! Also, I'm in favor of Small Saturday...shop in small, independent stores.
> 
> ...


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Oops sorry Carol, I don't know how your name ended up under my comment. My I-pod doesn't give me as much control as a computer.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I've wanted to try turducken ever since I heard about it. At the time, I was a practicing vegetarian, trying to avoid all meat products. I'm not so strict anymore. Does your husband make it all himself? I watched paula Deen make it on one of her shows and it really looked like a lot of work!
> 
> There were ten around our table yesterday. My daughter posted her menu on FB, and a friend called and asked if they could come, REALLY. Their car was having issues and could not make the journey to their family in Silver Spring.
> I made the pies and a dish of scalloped oysters. (Quite tastey if I say so myself.) It was an enjoyable day with the parades to watch and the various TV show marathons to sleep through.
> ...


It is a LOT of work---especially de-boning all three birds. I think he cheats now and has the butcher do it & he has learned some tricks over the years to make it easier. It's his THING that he does every year and is requested by the the family.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

My daughter posted her menu on FB, and a friend called and asked if they could come, REALLY. Their car was having issues and could not make the journey to their family in Silver Spring.

Lived in a small town once in upstate N.Y., well, anything on the other side of the Hudson from N.Y.C. is considered upstte but we lived about 60 some miles up, about mid-Hudson around Goshen N.Y. for those o f you who know the area. And, it snowed big time so we couldn't get anywhere either. My husband always wanted his own left overs so I had prepared everything so that when we came home on Friday we would have a Thanksgiving in our own home. Friends and neighbors had planned to come over on Friday as most of them were professionals and weren't planning on cooking themselves on Thanksgiving. Well, we just pushed everything up a day and had Thanksgiving on Thanksgiving day. BUT I didn't have cream for my pies! This is what I love about small rural towns. My husband and some of the guys went out in a blizzard on ski mobiles and rousted the manager of the towns then one grocery store from his home to let them in the store to get whipping cream. The store manager and his wife then packed up their food and got on ski mobiles and they also headed to our house. Bottom line, it was one of the best and most memorable Thanksgivings we ever had. There was one Easter we got snowed in for three days at my brothers in Long Island and his toilets clogged up. We had to trek to the gas station etc. That was certainly memorable also but I guess a different kind of memorable. (((ggg


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

indeed 5mmdpns - you are indeed lucky - all this hoopla - it seems we forget what christmas is about - i think we should have a birthday party since that is what we are celebrating.

i love watching the children open their presents - they get so excited. what i complain about is that the advertising of those gifts begins before we are done with halloween.

i realize the retailers need money to stay in business - but is it important to start the holidays months in advance? i like my christmas shopping done by the first of july - slipped up this year - although i have just a few things to get. heidi bought gifts for four grandchildren yesterday which just about finished me up.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Thankfully we have nothing like this Black Friday in Canada.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

The vocal trio, "Il Volo", has already appeared on PBS television here in the United States. They are extremely professional, & it is fun to hear the Old Chestnuts sung again!


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Leadenhall Market
> ...


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Found it on the internet, guess it's still there.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Howdi95 said:


> TinaOR said:
> 
> 
> > Again, it's been lovely to keep a watchful eye on the Knitting Tea Party posts. I am sorry for the sadness some people have been having, and hope by chatting with 'friends' on KP they are having a little 'sunshine'.
> ...


I love hearing that you no longer have to around that & that every day is a holiday for you! I just tendered my resignation at the beginning of this school year (September), & cannot believe what a joyful difference it has made for me! Yay!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi eveybody, I've just started this weekend's thread at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-44929-1.html

do hope you all enjoy the chatter this weekend.

Dave


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just wanted to pass along some good news. Our daughter, who is a Postdoctoral Fellow at the Feinberg Cardiovascular Research Institute affiliated with Northwestern University here in Chicago, recently won the prestigious Young Investigator's Award from the American Heart Association!! She presented her research last Sunday at a big conference in Orlando and learned that she won the award and the closing ceremonies last Tuesday. We had a huge homecoming and celebration for her on Wednesday. Some of you may know that this daughter's husband passed away a couple of months ago after a long battle with colon cancer. We're so amazed (and proud) that she's able to focus to this degree while in the midst of such grief. More on the award is at:
> http://my.americanheart.org/professional/Councils/AwardsandLectures/EarlyCareer/Melvin-L-Marcus-Young-Investigator-Award_UCM_322573_Article.jsp
> 
> Just don't ask me anything more about the article or her research other than she works with cardiac stem cells in an effort to program to re-generate new cardiac cells...right now she's working on mice, but you may have heard where there has been some success in the first human patient to receive cardiac stem cells..important work for sure!!


Congratulations, Rookie Retiree! How pleased & proud you must be!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I've been out collecting wild mushrooms in the woods near my home this morning, very Autumnal!
> 
> Dave


Lovely woodland path in November! Thank you.

Blessing everyone on this Thanksgiving week-end!


----------

